# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Πόσο φυσιολογικό είναι...

## Κύκνος

μετά από έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο να σε πονάει ακόμα τόσο πολύ μια απώλεια που να σπαράζεις στην κυριολεξία στο κλάμα μπροστά στον τάφο; Βασικά ο χρόνος έκλεισε σήμερα και δάκρυσα ακόμα και στην εκκλησία όταν άκουσα συγκεκριμένα λόγια του παπά όπως το "αιωνία σου η μνήμη" αλλά σ' αυτό δεν ήμουν η μόνη κι άλλοι δικοί μου άνθρωποι στεναχωριούνται και κλαίνε σ' αυτές τις τελετές κι ας έχει περάσει καιρός, υποθέτω πως είναι λογικό γιατί όπως είναι φυσικό αυτές οι μέρες είναι αφιερωμένες σ' αυτόν που έφυγε...έτσι έγινε και σήμερα, είδα την ξαδέλφη μου να δακρύζει άρα είναι φυσιολογικό και δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ...
Την τελευταία φορά όμως που πήγα στο νεκροταφείο μόνη μου επειδή ήταν απλά Ψυχοσάββατο, ενώ όση ώρα καθάριζα τον τάφο ήμουν μεν λυπημένη αλλά ψύχραιμη, με το που τελείωσα ξέσπασα σ' ένα κλάμα τόσο απελπισμένο που πραγματικά με εξέπληξε...δεν το περίμενα καθόλου να ξεσπάσω έτσι, τόσο έντονα και τόσο ξαφνικά...μεγάλη αλλαγή σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου...
Πώς το εξηγείτε αυτό;

----------


## Adzik

Αγαπητε κυκνε... ενα θα σου πω.. ψυχιατρικα και ψυχολογικα θεωρειται φισιολογικο το πενθοσ να κραταει μεχρι και 5 χρονια.. μαλιστα.. απλως λογο την συγχρονησ κοινωνιασ η οποια μασ αναγκαζει μετα απο καποιουσ μηνες να επανερχομαστε αναγκαστικα σε ρυθμους που θα μασ επτρεπουν να εργαζομαστε ...

μετα απο ενα 6 μηνο οι ψυχιατροι χορηγουν και αντικαταθλιπτικα για το πενθος αν χρειαστει...

.. ομωσ ξαναλεω.. ψυχιατρικα το πενθοσ ειναι μια τεραστια διαδικαστια μεχρι να φτασει την αποδοχη.. διαδικασια που θεωρειτε νορμαλ ακομη και αν κραταει μεχρι και 5 χρονια, οποτε μην στεναχωριεσαι, αν ομωσ σου δημιουργει προβληματα στο να συντηριθεισ και να λειτουργεισ.. τοτε ενασ ψυχολογοσ θα ηταν καλη σκεψη.

----------


## Adzik

http://psychologein.sciblogs.net/2010/02/04/murning/

----------


## carrie

> μετά από έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο να σε πονάει ακόμα τόσο πολύ μια απώλεια που να σπαράζεις στην κυριολεξία στο κλάμα μπροστά στον τάφο; Βασικά ο χρόνος έκλεισε σήμερα και δάκρυσα ακόμα και στην εκκλησία όταν άκουσα συγκεκριμένα λόγια του παπά όπως το "αιωνία σου η μνήμη" αλλά σ' αυτό δεν ήμουν η μόνη κι άλλοι δικοί μου άνθρωποι στεναχωριούνται και κλαίνε σ' αυτές τις τελετές κι ας έχει περάσει καιρός, υποθέτω πως είναι λογικό γιατί όπως είναι φυσικό αυτές οι μέρες είναι αφιερωμένες σ' αυτόν που έφυγε...έτσι έγινε και σήμερα, είδα την ξαδέλφη μου να δακρύζει άρα είναι φυσιολογικό και δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ...
> Την τελευταία φορά όμως που πήγα στο νεκροταφείο μόνη μου επειδή ήταν απλά Ψυχοσάββατο, ενώ όση ώρα καθάριζα τον τάφο ήμουν μεν λυπημένη αλλά ψύχραιμη, με το που τελείωσα ξέσπασα σ' ένα κλάμα τόσο απελπισμένο που πραγματικά με εξέπληξε...δεν το περίμενα καθόλου να ξεσπάσω έτσι, τόσο έντονα και τόσο ξαφνικά...μεγάλη αλλαγή σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου...
> Πώς το εξηγείτε αυτό;


Φυσιολογικο μου ακουγεται. Αφυσικο ειναι αυτο που παθαινω εγω, που δεν εκλαψα και ουτε καν δακρυσα ουτε στο θανατο, ουτε στην κηδεια ουτε στα μνημοσυνα, ουτε πανω στο μνημα, αλλα οπουδηποτε αλλου με την παραμικρη αφορμη. Ποσο φυσιολογικο ειναι;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αγαπητε κυκνε.. ενα θα σου πω.. ψυχιατρικα και ψυχολογικα θεωρειται φυσιολογικο το πενθος να κραταει μεχρι και 5 χρονια.. μαλιστα.. απλως λογο της συγχρονης κοινωνιας η οποια μας αναγκαζει μετα απο καποιους μηνες να επανερχομαστε αναγκαστικα σε ρυθμους που θα μας επιτρεπουν να εργαζομαστε..
> 
> μετα απο ενα 6 μηνο οι ψυχιατροι χορηγουν και αντικαταθλιπτικα για το πενθος αν χρειαστει..
> 
> ..ομως ξαναλεω.. ψυχιατρικα το πενθος ειναι μια τεραστια διαδικαστια μεχρι να φτασει την αποδοχη.. διαδικασια που θεωρειται νορμαλ ακομη και αν κραταει μεχρι και 5 χρονια, οποτε μην στεναχωριεσαι, αν ομως σου δημιουργει προβληματα στο να συντηριθεις και να λειτουργεις.. τοτε ενας ψυχολογος θα ηταν καλη σκεψη.


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου...όχι, εντάξει, ευτυχώς είμαι σε θέση να εργαστώ αν και δεν κρύβω ότι υπάρχουν στιγμές ή και μέρες που το κάνω με δυσκολία...και σίγουρα αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο σαν συναίσθημα κι είναι στιγμές που νιώθω ότι δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα όλη την ημέρα και θέλω να το πω, "αφήστε με ήσυχη" αλλά φυσικά και δεν γίνεται...όσο για επαγγελματική ψυχολογική στήριξη έχω ήδη...
Διαβάζω τώρα και το άρθρο που μου έδωσες κι έχω να πω τα εξής:
Καταρχήν, σ' αυτό το κομμάτι
"Μια περίπτωση δύσκολη μεν, αλλά “διευκολυντική” όσον αφορά το πένθος, είναι όταν ο θάνατος επέρχεται ως αποτέλεσμα ανίατης ασθένειας, κυρίως ο καρκίνος ή AIDS (κυρίως το πρώτο, μιας και οι οροθετικοί έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο προσδόκιμο ζωής που μπορεί να φτάσει τις δεκαετίες). *Με τον όρο “διευκολυντική” εννοούμε πως η διαδικασία του πένθος ουσιαστικά ξεκινάει από την στιγμή της διάγνωσης της μη αναστρέψιμης κατάστασης. Από το πρώτο λεπτό οι συγγενείς και οι φίλοι αρχίζουν να αγγίζουν την ιδέα του θανάτου, παρά τον αμυντικό μηχανισμό της άρνησης που συνήθως αναπτύσεται.* Καθώς περνάει ο καιρός και ο ίδιος ο ασθενής, -περνώντας συνήθως από μια μακροχρόνια, επίπονη και πολύ δύσκολη διαδικασία- αποδέχεται τελικά τον ίδιο τον θάνατό του, ο κοινωνικός του περίγυρος εξοικειώνεται σταδιακά. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει πως όταν επέλθει το μοιραίο γεγονός δεν θα αναπτυχθεί πένθος! *Απλά, αναμένεται πως αυτό θα εξελιχθεί ομαλά.* Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι και αυτή που ο φυσικός θάνατος επέρχεται μετά από διαγνωσθέν εγκεφαλικό θάνατο. Και πάλι -αναλόγως του διαστήματος κατά το οποίο ο ασθενής παραμένει εγκεφαλικά νεκρός- ο περίγυρός του αρχίσει και αξοικειώνεται με την ιδέα του θανάτου. Όταν αυτός επέλθει, το αρχικό σοκ θα είναι μικρότερο, αλλά ο πόνος του χαμού φυσικά θα είναι πάντοτε ο ίδιος." κάνει τεράστιο λάθος γιατί αυτή είναι η δική μου περίπτωση και αν και το γνώριζα καθόλου δεν ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία του πένθους από την ώρα της διάγνωσης και καθόλου μα καθόλου ομαλά δεν το πήρα κι ας το ήξερα κι ας το περίμενα...
Όσο για τα στάδια, ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα σε ποιο στάδιο βρίσκομαι, ξέρω μόνο ότι γενικά (όχι μόνο σήμερα) είμαι πλυμμηρισμένη από συναισθήματα και το κυρίαρχο είναι λύπη, απελπισία και μια ερώτηση "γιατί με άφησες;;;"  :Frown:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Φυσιολογικο μου ακουγεται. Αφυσικο ειναι αυτο που παθαινω εγω, που δεν εκλαψα και ουτε καν δακρυσα ουτε στο θανατο, ουτε στην κηδεια ουτε στα μνημοσυνα, ουτε πανω στο μνημα, αλλα οπουδηποτε αλλου με την παραμικρη αφορμη. Ποσο φυσιολογικο ειναι;


 Δεν έχω ιδέα Κάρυ...σαν μια σκέψη θα έλεγα ότι ίσως δεν μπορείς ν' αφήσεις ελεύθερο τον εαυτό σου...εμένα πάντως μου έκανε κυρίως εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι ενώ για πόση ώρα που καθάριζα το μνήμα ήμουν ψύχραιμη και δεν είχα χύσει ούτε δάκρυ, με το που τελείωσα και τα τακτοποίησα όλα έτρεξαν ποτάμια...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Φυσιολογικο μου ακουγεται. Αφυσικο ειναι αυτο που παθαινω εγω, που δεν εκλαψα και ουτε καν δακρυσα ουτε στο θανατο, ουτε στην κηδεια ουτε στα μνημοσυνα, ουτε πανω στο μνημα, αλλα οπουδηποτε αλλου με την παραμικρη αφορμη. Ποσο φυσιολογικο ειναι;


..ακριβώς το ίδιο και γω..... :Frown: 
Αφού ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω στην κύκνος πως είναι πολύ τυχέρη που μπορεί να εκφράζει τη θλίψη της.....

----------


## crazy_diamond

Kύκνε μου, γεια σου..

Έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει για αυτό το θέμα και πιστεύω πραγματικά ότι το πένθος δεν έχει μέτρο και ζύγι στο πώς το βιώνει κάποιος. Ούτε χρόνο.

Σήμερα το πρωί διαβάζοντας το μήνυμα μιας ψυχής που με νοιάζει και που είχε να κάνει με μια τραγική απώλεια στη ζωή της βούλιαξα άσχημα. Άρχισα να σκαλίζω μετά τη δική μου πληγή και ξέσπασα. 
Λίγο αργότερα προς το μεσημεράκι ένιωσα την ανάγκη να πάω στο μνήμα του πατέρα μου μετά από αρκετό καιρό. Πότισα τα λουλούδια, άραξα, έκανα ένα τσιγάρο και.. γαλήνεψα. 
Έβλεπα τη θάλασσα και ένιωθα μια ηρεμία σχεδόν εξωπραγματική. 
Στο σπίτι μου έκλαιγα με λυγμούς, σήμερα σχεδόν ''ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο'' μετά, και πάνω από τον τάφο ήμουν ''ζεν''.. Δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ αντιδράσεις νομίζω. Όπως νιώσουμε και όπως μας βγει κάθε φορά. 
Αρκεί να μην θάβουμε αυτό που αναβλύζει από μέσα μας, ακόμα και όταν πονάμε πολύ. 

Είχα αυτήν την κουβέντα πρόσφατα. Μπορεί η λογική μας να συλλάβει το θάνατο; Προσωπικά, μου φαίνεται ακόμα ασύλληπτο ότι πέθανε ο πατέρας μου. Τι να σκαλίσω και τι να διαπραγματευτώ με το μυαλό μου; Σα να μου λέει κάποιος ''το σύμπαν διαστέλλεται''.. Οκ! Μόνο να νιώσω μπορώ. Όσο. 
Και αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου λίγο όταν θυμάμαι και την αρχική παγωμάρα η οποία στη δική μου περίπτωση κράτησε καιρό. Μου πήρε καιρό να σπάσω. Και ευτυχώς που συνέβη. Που έσπασα.

Γι' αυτό σου λέω να μην ανησυχείς για το ''φυσιολογικό'' των αλλαγών στη διάθεσή σου. Ακόμα και τα στάδια του πένθους, δεν τα περνάς πάντα με στάνταρ σειρά. Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου, όσος κι αν χρειαστεί και εμπιστεύσου τον. Καθόλου τυχαίο και πολύ σοφό το _πανδαμάτωρ_ που συχνά τον συνοδεύει..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kύκνε μου, γεια σου..
> 
> Έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει για αυτό το θέμα και πιστεύω πραγματικά ότι το πένθος δεν έχει μέτρο και ζύγι στο πώς το βιώνει κάποιος. Ούτε χρόνο.
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί διαβάζοντας το μήνυμα μιας ψυχής που με νοιάζει και που είχε να κάνει με μια τραγική απώλεια στη ζωή της βούλιαξα άσχημα. Άρχισα να σκαλίζω μετά τη δική μου πληγή και ξέσπασα. 
> Λίγο αργότερα προς το μεσημεράκι ένιωσα την ανάγκη να πάω στο μνήμα του πατέρα μου μετά από αρκετό καιρό. Πότισα τα λουλούδια, άραξα, έκανα ένα τσιγάρο και.. γαλήνεψα. 
> Έβλεπα τη θάλασσα και ένιωθα μια ηρεμία σχεδόν εξωπραγματική. 
> Στο σπίτι μου έκλαιγα με λυγμούς, σήμερα σχεδόν ''ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο'' μετά, και πάνω από τον τάφο ήμουν ''ζεν''.. Δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ αντιδράσεις νομίζω. Όπως νιώσουμε και όπως μας βγει κάθε φορά. 
> Αρκεί να μην θάβουμε αυτό που αναβλύζει από μέσα μας, ακόμα και όταν πονάμε πολύ. 
> ...


Γεια σου διαμάντι...  :Smile: 
Ναι, το θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε ξαναμιλήσει...συγγνώμη που επαναλαμβάνομαι αλλά όπως βλέπεις δεν ξεπερνιέται, δεν το αντιμετωπίζω καλά...  :Frown: 
Λυπάμαι για τον πατέρα σου αλλά μακάρι να κατάφερνα να την νιώσω κι εγώ αυτή την ηρεμία, την έχω τόσο ανάγκη...
Δεν ανησυχώ μόνο για το "φυσιολογικό" αλλά και γιατί με τρομάζει ο τόσο έντονος πόνος...δεν έχω ξανανιώσει τέτοιο πόνο...όταν πέθανε ο παππούς μου, πόνεσα μεν πάρα πολύ αλλά είχα την γιαγιά να με στηρίζει, να μιλάμε για εκείνον...και μου έκανε καλό αυτό, με βοηθούσε ν' αντέχω, είναι αλήθεια ότι ο πόνος όταν μοιράζεται λιγοστεύει...τώρα όμως την έχασα κι αυτήν και νιώθω ότι δεν έχω πια τίποτα...και με τρομάζουν τα ξεσπάσματα μου, νιώθω ότι δεν αντέχω τόσο πόνο...

----------


## carrie

Βρες εναν ανθρωπο να μιλησεις. Ζητα παρεα. Κλαψε στην αγκαλια καποιου, απο την εμπειρια μου διαπιστωσα οτι το να κλαις παρουσια καποιου με τον οποιο αισθανεσαι ανετα ειναι λυτρωτικο. Το να κλαις μονος σου στο μαξιλαρι σου ή στο μνημα δεν ειναι.. Γιαυτο εγω μαλλον δεν κλαιω μπροστα σε αλλους οπως σε κηδειες κτλ, και γιαυτο δε μαρεσει να κλαιω και μονη, γιατι στην πρωτη περιπτωση δε μπορω να εκφραστω οπως ειπες, και στη δευτερη δεν εχεις δικλειδα ασφαλειας, καποιον να σε επαναφερει. Μην ντρεπεσαι, πες σε καποιον κοντινο σου οτι χρειαζεσαι υποστηριξη..

----------


## crazy_diamond

Κύκνε, να επαναλαμβάνεσαι όσο θέλεις  :Smile: 

Αισθάνεσαι συνέχεια αυτόν τον έντονο πόνο; Λες ότι με τη γιαγιά σου μιλούσατε για τον παππού. 
Τώρα υπάρχει κάποιος να μιλάτε για τη γιαγιά, να τη θυμάστε μαζί; Υπάρχει κάποιος που το πένθος σας να είναι κοινό; 
Κάποιο άτομο που να το αισθάνεσαι δικό σου, κοντά σου; 

Σκέφτομαι μήπως με αυτή τη σημαντική για σένα και επώδυνη απώλεια βιώνεις τώρα παράλληλα και άλλα πένθη, ίσως παλιότερα δικά σου, μια σκέψη πως ίσως σου βγήκαν τώρα όλα μαζί..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βρες εναν ανθρωπο να μιλησεις. Ζητα παρεα. Κλαψε στην αγκαλια καποιου, απο την εμπειρια μου διαπιστωσα οτι το να κλαις παρουσια καποιου με τον οποιο αισθανεσαι ανετα ειναι λυτρωτικο. Το να κλαις μονος σου στο μαξιλαρι σου ή στο μνημα δεν ειναι.. Γιαυτο εγω μαλλον δεν κλαιω μπροστα σε αλλους οπως σε κηδειες κτλ, και γιαυτο δε μαρεσει να κλαιω και μονη, γιατι στην πρωτη περιπτωση δε μπορω να εκφραστω οπως ειπες, και στη δευτερη δεν εχεις δικλειδα ασφαλειας, καποιον να σε επαναφερει. Μην ντρεπεσαι, πες σε καποιον κοντινο σου οτι χρειαζεσαι υποστηριξη..


 Δυστυχώς το μόνο άτομο μπροστά στο οποίο μπορώ να αφεθώ τόσο πολύ έχει δική του οικογένεια και μικρό παιδί, οπότε δεν μπορεί να νταντεύει και μια φίλη επιπλέον...μακάρι να γινόταν έστω που και που...μια φορά θυμάμαι (πριν συμβεί αυτό) μας είχε πάρει και τις δύο ο ύπνος, εκείνη στο δωμάτιο με το μωρό κι εμένα στο σαλόνι...κι ένιωθα τόσο όμορφα κι ασφαλής εκείνο το βράδυ που κοιμήθηκα εκεί...μου λείπει αυτό το συναίσθημα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε, να επαναλαμβάνεσαι όσο θέλεις 
> 
> Αισθάνεσαι συνέχεια αυτόν τον έντονο πόνο; Λες ότι με τη γιαγιά σου μιλούσατε για τον παππού. 
> Τώρα υπάρχει κάποιος να μιλάτε για τη γιαγιά, να τη θυμάστε μαζί; Υπάρχει κάποιος που το πένθος σας να είναι κοινό; 
> Κάποιο άτομο που να το αισθάνεσαι δικό σου, κοντά σου; 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι μήπως με αυτή τη σημαντική για σένα και επώδυνη απώλεια βιώνεις τώρα παράλληλα και άλλα πένθη, ίσως παλιότερα δικά σου, μια σκέψη πως ίσως σου βγήκαν τώρα όλα μαζί..


 
Ευχαριστώ...  :Smile:   :Embarrassment: 
Όχι και συνέχεια αλλά αρκετά συχνά...μου λείπει...και μου φαίνεται σαν χθες που όσο ήταν ακόμα σχετικά καλά καθόμασταν στο κρεβάτι και με συμβούλευε για κάτι...όπως πάντα...απλά όταν πηγαίνω στο νεκροταφείο πονάω πιο πολύ, γι' αυτό και δεν το κάνω και πολύ συχνά αλλά είναι στιγμές που νιώθω την ανάγκη να πάω...μπορεί να πάω κι αύριο...όσο για το αν έχω κάποιον για να μιλάω για εκείνη και να τη θυμόμαστε μαζί, ναι, έχω αλλά δεν νιώθω την απαραίτητη οικειότητα που θα με αφήσει να ανοιχτώ και να εκφράσω εντελώς ελεύθερα τα συναισθήματα μου...ούτε οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έχουν τη σχέση που σε κάνει να θέλεις να μιλάς ώρα γι' αυτό όπως για τον άντρα σου π.χ.
Την τελευταία σου φράση δεν την κατάλαβα καλά, μου την εξηγείς λίγο καλύτερα σε παρακαλώ;

----------


## crazy_diamond

Κύκνε, 

ο Χαλίλ Γκιμπράν λέει ότι _''η ανάμνηση είναι μια μορφή συνάντησης''_..
το έχω ξαναγράψει αλλά, είπαμε, είμαστε της επανάληψης  :Smile: 

Καταλαβαίνω πώς είναι να μη σου βγαίνει να εκφραστείς ελεύθερα σε κάποια άτομα, όμως μπορείτε να μιλάτε παρέα για τη γιαγιά, να τη θυμάστε, αυτά που ζήσατε και μοιραστήκατε μ' εκείνη, αφού το πένθος είναι κοινό. 
Τώρα πια είναι μόνο μέσα σου η γιαγιά σου, το _ίχνος_ της, και μέσα σε όποιον άγγιξε όσο ζούσε. Και εκεί θα μπορείς να τη συναντάς. 

Να επιδιώκεις όμως να υπάρχεις και με αυτούς που νιώθεις άνετα και οικεία. Αυτή η φίλη σου που ανέφερες.. 
Προσωπικά όταν υπάρχω με ανθρώπους που τους θεωρώ δικούς μου και με τους οποίους αισθάνομαι αυτή την οικειότητα δε χρειάζεται να είμαι μαζί τους όλη μέρα. Καμμιά φορά και λίγη ώρα είναι αρκετή, είναι ουσιαστική η συνάντηση αυτή και είναι και φορές που δε χρειάζεται να πούμε και πολλά. 
Κοντά σε ανθρώπους που αγαπώ ακόμα και οι σιωπές έχουν σημασία, το ότι τις μοιραζόμαστε. 
Αφού νιώθεις έτσι κοντά σε αυτή τη φίλη σου να επιδιώκεις να βρίσκεστε, έστω και για λίγο  :Smile: 

Αυτό που σου έγραψα πριν στο τέλος ήταν μια σκέψη που έκανα. Αναρωτιέμαι μηπως άνοιξαν για σένα οι ασκοί του Αιόλου. Κάτι που έχω βιώσει εγώ. 
Δηλαδή, πένθη από παλιότερες απώλειες (όχι απαραίτητα θάνατο) τα οποία δεν τα είχα επεξεργαστεί και τα είχα βάλει κάτω από το χαλάκι ''βγήκαν'' κάποια στιγμή _παρέα_ με ένα άλλο πένθος..

----------


## Sofia

> μετά από έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο να σε πονάει ακόμα τόσο πολύ μια απώλεια που να σπαράζεις στην κυριολεξία στο κλάμα μπροστά στον τάφο; Βασικά ο χρόνος έκλεισε σήμερα και δάκρυσα ακόμα και στην εκκλησία όταν άκουσα συγκεκριμένα λόγια του παπά όπως το "αιωνία σου η μνήμη" αλλά σ' αυτό δεν ήμουν η μόνη κι άλλοι δικοί μου άνθρωποι στεναχωριούνται και κλαίνε σ' αυτές τις τελετές κι ας έχει περάσει καιρός, υποθέτω πως είναι λογικό γιατί όπως είναι φυσικό αυτές οι μέρες είναι αφιερωμένες σ' αυτόν που έφυγε...έτσι έγινε και σήμερα, είδα την ξαδέλφη μου να δακρύζει άρα είναι φυσιολογικό και δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ...
> Την τελευταία φορά όμως που πήγα στο νεκροταφείο μόνη μου επειδή ήταν απλά Ψυχοσάββατο, ενώ όση ώρα καθάριζα τον τάφο ήμουν μεν λυπημένη αλλά ψύχραιμη, με το που τελείωσα ξέσπασα σ' ένα κλάμα τόσο απελπισμένο που πραγματικά με εξέπληξε...δεν το περίμενα καθόλου να ξεσπάσω έτσι, τόσο έντονα και τόσο ξαφνικά...μεγάλη αλλαγή σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου...
> Πώς το εξηγείτε αυτό;


Συλληπητηρια κυκνε για την απωλεια που ζεις. Προσωπικα το βρισκω φυσιολογικο να πενθεις ακομα. Νομιζω οτι με το περασμα του χρονου, συνειδητοποιουμε περισσοτερο το κενο που αφησε ο ανθρωπος που εφυγε απο κοντα μας. Στην αρχη ειναι το σοκ της απωλειας κ ειμαστε μουδιασμενοι ισως...Ομως σιγα σιγα οταν ο χρονος κυλαει και η ζωη συνεχιζει με την ρουτινα κ την καθημερινοτητα της, η απωλεια ειναι ακομα εκει κ τοτε χρειαζεται και να την συνηθισουμε. Ειναι σκληρο αυτο, μα αληθινο. Οπως σκληρο κ αληθινο ειναι πώς δεν υπάρχει τιποτα πιο δυσκολο απο το να μαθουμε να ζουμε χωρις τους ανθρωπους που αγαπησαμε βαθια. 

Δεν εχω να σου πω γλυκα λογια, λυπαμαι....Αυτα νομιζω για την ανθρωπινη ζωη. Τιποτα πιο πολυτιμο κ τιποτα πιο σημαντικο για να πονεσεις. Σιγα σιγα ομως μαθαινεις να ζεις μ αυτο το βιωμα. Το πώς το βρισκει ο καθενας μονος του.

υγ. κυκνε, σου απαντω καπως φορτισμενα γιατι ειμαι σε φαση που νιωθω εντονα την απωλεια δικων μου ανθρωπων. σου γραφω επισης οπως νιωθω εγω την απωλεια. ο καθενας νιωθει αλλιως τον θανατο ενος ανθρωπου, την απωλεια γενικοτερα. οποτε για σενα, μπορει να ειναι πολυ πιο αναλαφρα και ευκολα...κ ελπιζω να ειναι. κ παλι συλληπητηρια. ευχομαι να κρατας μεσα σου για παντα τη ζεστασια των στιγμων που εζησες με τον ανθρωπο που "εφυγε".

----------


## Sofia

και κατι ακομα: και ο τοπος εχει την σημασια του στο να ξεσπαμε. οταν εισαι εσυ κ ο ανθρωπος που εφυγε (συμβολικα εστω αναλογα με το τι πιστευεις για την ανθρωπινη υπαρξη) τοτε φορτιζεσαι παραπανω. κ ειναι ανθρωπινο κ λογικο...μην σε ανησυχει που ξεσπας. ισα ισα...ειναι καλο να ερχομαστε σε επαφη με αυτο που νιωθουμε καθε φορα....συνηθως το πενθος το διωχνουμε, το παγωνουμε κ κανουμε πολλα προκειμενου να μην ειμαστε εκει. ετσι ομως το κανουμε ακομα πιο βαρυ κ το κουβαλαμε πολυ πιο δυσκολα μεσα μας....ετσι λεει η δικη μου εμπειρια.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε, 
> 
> ο Χαλίλ Γκιμπράν λέει ότι _''η ανάμνηση είναι μια μορφή συνάντησης''_..
> το έχω ξαναγράψει αλλά, είπαμε, είμαστε της επανάληψης 
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω πώς είναι να μη σου βγαίνει να εκφραστείς ελεύθερα σε κάποια άτομα, όμως μπορείτε να μιλάτε παρέα για τη γιαγιά, να τη θυμάστε, αυτά που ζήσατε και μοιραστήκατε μ' εκείνη, αφού το πένθος είναι κοινό. 
> Τώρα πια είναι μόνο μέσα σου η γιαγιά σου, το _ίχνος_ της, και μέσα σε όποιον άγγιξε όσο ζούσε. Και εκεί θα μπορείς να τη συναντάς. 
> 
> Να επιδιώκεις όμως να υπάρχεις και με αυτούς που νιώθεις άνετα και οικεία. Αυτή η φίλη σου που ανέφερες.. 
> ...


Πολύ όμορφη αυτή η φράση διαμάντι...  :Smile:  Με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι όσο εκείνη υπάρχει στις αναμνήσεις μου, μπορώ να την "συναντώ" κιόλας κατά κάποιο τρόπο μέσα στην ψυχή μου...κι ένας Θεός μόνο ξέρει πόσο το έχω ανάγκη αυτό, ειδικά αυτή τη στιγμή...
Αυτό που είπα και πριν...ότι μπορώ να την συναντώ μέσα στην ψυχή μου...ξέρεις τί με παρηγορεί; Μου έχει αφήσει το δαχτυλίδι των αρραβώνων της, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια μου το είχε δώσει, ήμουν ακόμα μικρό κοριτσάκι..."αυτό είναι για σένα". Από τη μέρα που την έχασα, δεν το έχω βγάλει από το χέρι του, το σφίγγω και με παρηγορεί...έχει κι επάνω σκαλισμένο το όνομα μας...
Πάντως πιστεύω ότι κάποιες φορές με επηρεάζει ψυχολογικά και το ότι βλέπω γραμμένο το όνομα μου πάνω στον τάφο, σαν να είμαι εγώ η νεκρή εκεί...
Θα προσπαθήσω αλλά της είναι πολύ δύσκολο, λόγω πολλών υποχρεώσεων...εγώ αυτό που θα ήθελα τώρα θα ήταν να μπορέσει να έρθει εκείνη εδώ για όση ώρα μείνει και να με φροντίσει...δεν είμαι για επίσκεψη στον καναπέ, θέλω να είμαι στο κρεβάτι μου κι απλά να έρθει να κάτσει δίπλα μου για στήριξη μέχρι να περάσει όλος αυτός ο πόνος...
Οι ασκοί του Αιόλου έχουν ανοίξει για ένα άλλο "πένθος", το πένθος ενός χωρισμού κι όχι θανάτου ευτυχώς...και σίγουρα αυτό σε συνδυασμό με τον πραγματικό θάνατο χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση...κι επιπλέον μου έκανε τόσο καλό να μιλάω μαζί της γι' αυτό το θέμα, με ένιωθε, μου συμπαραστεκόταν, με συμβούλευε...με γνήσια, απόλυτη, αυθεντική κι άνευ όρων αγάπη...μου λείπει...  :Frown: 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ να γράψω σχόλια κάτω από κάθε παράγραφο, μήπως ξέρεις πώς γίνεται; Θα γίνομαι πιο κατανοητή έτσι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Συλληπητηρια κυκνε για την απωλεια που ζεις. Προσωπικα το βρισκω φυσιολογικο να πενθεις ακομα. Νομιζω οτι με το περασμα του χρονου, συνειδητοποιουμε περισσοτερο το κενο που αφησε ο ανθρωπος που εφυγε απο κοντα μας. Στην αρχη ειναι το σοκ της απωλειας κ ειμαστε μουδιασμενοι ισως...Ομως σιγα σιγα οταν ο χρονος κυλαει και η ζωη συνεχιζει με την ρουτινα κ την καθημερινοτητα της, η απωλεια ειναι ακομα εκει κ τοτε χρειαζεται και να την συνηθισουμε. Ειναι σκληρο αυτο, μα αληθινο. *Οπως σκληρο κ αληθινο ειναι πώς δεν υπάρχει τιποτα πιο δυσκολο απο το να μαθουμε να ζουμε χωρις τους ανθρωπους που αγαπησαμε βαθια.* 
> 
> Δεν εχω να σου πω γλυκα λογια, λυπαμαι....Αυτα νομιζω για την ανθρωπινη ζωη. Τιποτα πιο πολυτιμο κ τιποτα πιο σημαντικο για να πονεσεις. Σιγα σιγα ομως μαθαινεις να ζεις μ αυτο το βιωμα. Το πώς το βρισκει ο καθενας μονος του.
> 
> υγ. κυκνε, σου απαντω καπως φορτισμενα γιατι ειμαι σε φαση που νιωθω εντονα την απωλεια δικων μου ανθρωπων. σου γραφω επισης οπως νιωθω εγω την απωλεια. ο καθενας νιωθει αλλιως τον θανατο ενος ανθρωπου, την απωλεια γενικοτερα. οποτε για σενα, μπορει να ειναι πολυ πιο αναλαφρα και ευκολα...κ ελπιζω να ειναι. κ παλι συλληπητηρια. ευχομαι να κρατας μεσα σου για παντα τη ζεστασια των στιγμων που εζησες με τον ανθρωπο που "εφυγε".


 Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα συλληπητήρια...με κάνει να νιώθω καλά κάθε φορά που το ακούω γιατί νιώθω ότι κάποιος συμπάσχει ακόμα...ακόμα και χθες στην εκκλησία, ο πάτερ στο τέλος της λειτουργίας ήρθε και μας έδωσε αντίδωρο και μας είπε "συλληπητήρια"...κι αυτό ακόμα με έκανε να νιώσω καλά...μη λυπάσαι, έτσι ακριβώς είναι, όντως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο δύσκολο να ζεις χωρίς κάποιον που αγάπησες τόσο...ζω μ' αυτό το βίωμα γιατί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή...όμως όχι, δεν το αντιμετωπίζω καθόλου ανάλαφρα αλλά πολύ δύσκολα...ακόμα κι αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω κλαίω...όμως ναι, κρατάω μέσα μου τη ζεστασιά αυτών των στιγμών και της αγάπης της όμως παράλληλα νιώθω ότι την απογοήτευσα κι ότι δεν είμαι άξια να φέρω το όνομα της...μου είχε πει μια φίλη της στην κηδεία "να πάρεις τις χάρες της γιαγιάς σου" και μου άρεσε πραγματικά αυτό που κάποιος την εκτιμούσε τόσο πολύ αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο δυνατή κι αξιόλογη όσο ήταν εκείνη...πάντως αν και λες ότι δεν μπορείς να μου πεις γλυκά λόγια, αυτό ακριβώς κάνεις και νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα, σ' ευχαριστώ...  :Smile: 


> και κατι ακομα: και ο τοπος εχει την σημασια του στο να ξεσπαμε. οταν εισαι εσυ κ ο ανθρωπος που εφυγε (συμβολικα εστω αναλογα με το τι πιστευεις για την ανθρωπινη υπαρξη) τοτε φορτιζεσαι παραπανω. κ ειναι ανθρωπινο κ λογικο...μην σε ανησυχει που ξεσπας. ισα ισα...ειναι καλο να ερχομαστε σε επαφη με αυτο που νιωθουμε καθε φορα....συνηθως το πενθος το διωχνουμε, το παγωνουμε κ κανουμε πολλα προκειμενου να μην ειμαστε εκει. ετσι ομως το κανουμε ακομα πιο βαρυ κ το κουβαλαμε πολυ πιο δυσκολα μεσα μας....ετσι λεει η δικη μου εμπειρια.


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν τελειώνουν όλα με το θάνατο...ότι η ψυχή δεν πεθαίνει κι ότι εκείνη από εκεί που βρίσκεται με βλέπει και με ακούει, ειδικά όταν είμαι στον "χώρο" της...εσύ;

----------


## Sofia

Γλυκια μου, κι εγω οταν μου ευχονται συλληπητηρια νιωθω οτι μου συμπαραστεκονται. Καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα τί εννοεις.

Εγω καλε μου κυκνε, θελω να πιστευω με ολη τη δυναμη της καρδιας μου οτι οι ψυχες ζουν αιωνια...Δεν τα καταφερνω να το πιστεψω, ομως θα θελα πολυ....

Νιωθω οτι μιλας απο καρδιας, οτι αγγιζεις τον πονο σου κ τον αφηνεις να βρει χωρο και να "μιλησει" κι για αυτο και μονο εισαι και δυνατη και αξιολογη. Θα το δεις και μονη σου αυτο με τον χρονο που θα περασει. Αισθανομαι και πιστευω βαθια πώς εχοντας τις στιγμες σας μεσα σου, ειναι το δωρο της ζωης. Εχω πια την βεβαιοτητα, πώς αξιζει τον κοπο που ηρθαμε σ αυτη τη ζωη για τετοιες στιγμες: "μικρες" κ μεγαλες που θα μενουν για παντα μεσα μας κ εχουν μεσα τους την αγαπη κ την τρυφεροτητα.

Καλη μου, ευχομαι η ζωη σου να ναι γεματη με στιγμες τετοιες...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γλυκια μου, κι εγω οταν μου ευχονται συλληπητηρια νιωθω οτι μου συμπαραστεκονται. Καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα τί εννοεις.
> 
> Εγω καλε μου κυκνε, θελω να πιστευω με ολη τη δυναμη της καρδιας μου οτι οι ψυχες ζουν αιωνια...Δεν τα καταφερνω να το πιστεψω, ομως θα θελα πολυ....
> 
> Νιωθω οτι μιλας απο καρδιας, οτι αγγιζεις τον πονο σου κ τον αφηνεις να βρει χωρο και να "μιλησει" κι για αυτο και μονο εισαι και δυνατη και αξιολογη. Θα το δεις και μονη σου αυτο με τον χρονο που θα περασει. Αισθανομαι και πιστευω βαθια πώς εχοντας τις στιγμες σας μεσα σου, ειναι το δωρο της ζωης. Εχω πια την βεβαιοτητα, πώς αξιζει τον κοπο που ηρθαμε σ αυτη τη ζωη για τετοιες στιγμες: "μικρες" κ μεγαλες που θα μενουν για παντα μεσα μας κ εχουν μεσα τους την αγαπη κ την τρυφεροτητα.
> 
> Καλη μου, ευχομαι η ζωη σου να ναι γεματη με στιγμες τετοιες...


Να το πιστέψεις Σοφία, να το πιστέψεις...έχω δει σημάδια μετά το θάνατο της ότι είναι ακόμα "εδώ" και με προστατεύει...μου έστειλε εικόνα για να με προστατεύει...δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να σου εξηγήσω την ιστορία αλλά από πάντα η Αγία που μου έστειλε ήταν "δίπλα" μου στη ζωή μου ακόμα και την ημέρα της γέννησης μου που υπήρχε κίνδυνος...
Ναι, όντως μιλάω από καρδιάς αλλά πραγματικά δεν νιώθω καθόλου δυνατή όταν της ζητάω να με πάρει μαζί της εκεί που είναι κι όταν το έχω προσπαθήσει και μόνη μου...
Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως για την ευχή για στιγμές με αγάπη μήπως κι έτσι καταφέρω και κρατηθώ στη ζωή τελικά...αλλά στην πραγματικότητα, θα προτιμούσα να μην είχα έρθει στη ζωή, θα προτιμούσα να μην είχα γεννηθεί ποτέ...θα είχα γλυτώσει από πολύ πόνο...

----------


## γιώτα2

πριν καποια χρονια εχασα τελειως ξαφνικα την πρωτη μου εξαδελφη απο ιατρικο λαθος..
ειμαστε πολυ δεμενες και η μονη απο τα εξαδελφια μου που ηξεραν τι αντιμετωπιζω...με ειχε στηριξει πολλες φορες σε θεματα υγειας που αφορουσαν εμενα η τα παιδια μου.
αποφασισε για δικους λογους να παει να κανει μια επεμβαση διχως να ενημερωσει κανεναν και δυστυχως εγινε το λαθος.
εκεινη την ημερα ενιωσα ενα φοβερο συναισθημα, ημουν σιγουρη οτι κατι θα συνεβαινε και αποφασισα να φυγω για το νησι μας.
το επομενο πρωϊ ξυπνησα απο τον ηχο του τηλεφωνου, ακουγοντας οτι πεθανε η εξαδελφη μου και την φερνουν στο νησι για την ταφη.
ακομη δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι η δυναμικη γυναικα που μονο θαρρος και δυναμη εδινε γυρω της εφυγε τοσο αδικα.
ισως γιατι ηταν πιο κοντα μου απ΄ολα τα εξαδελφια μου ηταν και το σοκ μεγαλυτερο ακομη.
θυμαμαι οτι σε δυσκολες στιγμες την παρακαλουσα να με βοηθησει θελοντας να πιστεψω οτι με βλεπει, με ακουει.
μετα απο δυο μηνες εχασα τον πατερα μου απο ανιατη ασθενεια που ομως τον ταλαιπωρησε λιγο χρονικο διαστημα.ετσι εγω ημουν εκεινη που επρεπε να τον βοηθησω και να του συμπαρασταθω.
οι σχεσεις μας δεν ηταν αυτες που θα επρεπε (ηξερα οτι με αγαπαει με τον δικο του τροπο)αλλα ειχε απομακρυνθει απο κοντα μου για πολλους λογους.
δυο μερες πριν πεθανει μου ειπε οτι απο εδω και περα θα ειμαστε μαζι θελοντας να μου δειξει την αγαπη του, ισως γιατι τοτε καταλαβε τι ειχε συμβει, τι ειχε χασει τοσα χρονια.... οταν εφυγε πια, θυμαμαι οτι πηγαινα καθε μερα στον ταφο του και του μιλουσα, τον παρακαλουσα να με βοηθησει και του ελεγα οσα δεν ειχαμε πει στην ζωη....πραγματικα ειναι κατι που ποναει πολυ και εχω συγκινηθει απιστευτα ομως πραγματικα αισθανομουν οτι ηταν ο αγγελος μου.
το καλοκαιρι κοιτουσα τον ουρανο και ελεγα οτι ηταν ενα αστερι μεσα στα τοσα.
καμμια φορα τα σεναρια της ζωης ξεπερνουν την φαντασια ενος ταλαντουχου συγγραφεα.
πιστευω δε, οτι αυτο που συμβαινει να νιωθουμε τον ανθρωπο μας οτι μας ακουει, οτι μας βλεπει, μας βοηθαει να διαχειριστουμε την απωλεια, το πενθος μας , μεχρι να περασει ο χρονος και να απαλυνει ο πονος μας.
σου ευχομαι να ξεπερασεις τον χαμο της γιαγας σου και να την εχεις παντα σαν παραδειγμα στην ζωη σου μιας και ηταν τοσο γλυκος ανθρωπος.

----------


## Sofia

> Να το πιστέψεις Σοφία, να το πιστέψεις...έχω δει σημάδια μετά το θάνατο της ότι είναι ακόμα "εδώ" και με προστατεύει...μου έστειλε εικόνα για να με προστατεύει...δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να σου εξηγήσω την ιστορία αλλά από πάντα η Αγία που μου έστειλε ήταν "δίπλα" μου στη ζωή μου ακόμα και την ημέρα της γέννησης μου που υπήρχε κίνδυνος...
> Ναι, όντως μιλάω από καρδιάς αλλά πραγματικά δεν νιώθω καθόλου δυνατή όταν της ζητάω να με πάρει μαζί της εκεί που είναι κι όταν το έχω προσπαθήσει και μόνη μου...
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως για την ευχή για στιγμές με αγάπη μήπως κι έτσι καταφέρω και κρατηθώ στη ζωή τελικά...αλλά στην πραγματικότητα, θα προτιμούσα να μην είχα έρθει στη ζωή, θα προτιμούσα να μην είχα γεννηθεί ποτέ...θα είχα γλυτώσει από πολύ πόνο...


Ομορφε κυκνε,

νομιζω πώς απο τη στιγμη που ερχομαστε στη ζωη μπορει να νιωσουμε πολυ πονο, στ αληθεια. Αλλα εχουμε την ευκαιρια, αν αφεθουμε στο να νιωσουμε, να αισθανουμε κ πολυ ομορφα κ την ευτυχια...Αλλωστε μονη σου ειπες για τις ομορφες στιγμες που κρατας μεσα σου...Τωρα επικρατει ο πονος. Δεν θα ναι ομως παντα έτσι...Θα ερθουν κ οι στιγμες που θα την θυμασαι κ θα μπορεις να χαμογελας ακομα κι αν πονας. Γιατι τοτε μαλλον θα μπορεις να νιωθεις κ την "ευλογια" οτι εχεις ζησει και ομορφα. Κ η διαδρομη μεχρι εκεινη την στιγμη εχει κ αυτη την αξια της κ την ομορφια της. Πονος διχως χαρα και αντιστροφα, δεν μπορει να υπαρξει νομιζω...

Σου στελνω μια αγκαλια καλη μου...

----------


## Κύκνος

> πριν καποια χρονια εχασα τελειως ξαφνικα την πρωτη μου εξαδελφη απο ιατρικο λαθος..
> ειμαστε πολυ δεμενες και η μονη απο τα εξαδελφια μου που ηξεραν τι αντιμετωπιζω...με ειχε στηριξει πολλες φορες σε θεματα υγειας που αφορουσαν εμενα η τα παιδια μου.
> αποφασισε για δικους λογους να παει να κανει μια επεμβαση διχως να ενημερωσει κανεναν και δυστυχως εγινε το λαθος.
> εκεινη την ημερα ενιωσα ενα φοβερο συναισθημα, ημουν σιγουρη οτι κατι θα συνεβαινε και αποφασισα να φυγω για το νησι μας.
> το επομενο πρωϊ ξυπνησα απο τον ηχο του τηλεφωνου, ακουγοντας οτι πεθανε η εξαδελφη μου και την φερνουν στο νησι για την ταφη.
> ακομη δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι η δυναμικη γυναικα που μονο θαρρος και δυναμη εδινε γυρω της εφυγε τοσο αδικα.
> ισως γιατι ηταν πιο κοντα μου απ΄ολα τα εξαδελφια μου ηταν και το σοκ μεγαλυτερο ακομη.
> θυμαμαι οτι σε δυσκολες στιγμες την παρακαλουσα να με βοηθησει θελοντας να πιστεψω οτι με βλεπει, με ακουει.
> μετα απο δυο μηνες εχασα τον πατερα μου απο ανιατη ασθενεια που ομως τον ταλαιπωρησε λιγο χρονικο διαστημα.ετσι εγω ημουν εκεινη που επρεπε να τον βοηθησω και να του συμπαρασταθω.
> ...


Άρα πιστεύεις στη διαίσθηση Γιώτα; Εγώ πάντως ναι...και την έχω βιώσει κιόλας...είδα δει ένα όνειρο πριν κάποια χρόνια (καμία σχέση με θάνατο όμως) που βγήκε πραγματικότητα...μάλιστα την ώρα που το είδα εγώ είχε συμβεί αυτό που ονειρεύτηκα...θυμάμαι ότι ξύπνησα τρομαγμένη και πήρα αμέσως τηλέφωνο την φίλη μου γιατί το όνειρο είχε να κάνει με εκείνη...τη ρώτησα αν είναι όλα καλά κι επέμεινε πως ναι όσο επέμεινα κι εγώ να ρωτάω αλλά την άλλη μέρα το πρωϊ βρήκα μήνυμα της που μου έλεγε ότι όντως κάτι κακό συνέβη κι όταν το είδα η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν "το ήξερα, το ένιωσα!" 
Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ευχή αλλά ρε συ αν και την έχω παράδειγμα νιώθω ότι την απογοητεύω συνέχεια...δεν θα γίνω ποτέ σαν εκείνη...δεν είμαι τόσο άξια...μάλλον καθόλου δεν είμαι τελικά...και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να συγκριθώ μαζί της...  :Frown:

----------


## carrie

Εσυ θελεις τα παιδια σου να γινουν σαν εσενα και να συγκρινονται μαζι σου;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ομορφε κυκνε,
> 
> νομιζω πώς απο τη στιγμη που ερχομαστε στη ζωη μπορει να νιωσουμε πολυ πονο, στ αληθεια. Αλλα εχουμε την ευκαιρια, αν αφεθουμε στο να νιωσουμε, να αισθανουμε κ πολυ ομορφα κ την ευτυχια...Αλλωστε μονη σου ειπες για τις ομορφες στιγμες που κρατας μεσα σου...Τωρα επικρατει ο πονος. Δεν θα ναι ομως παντα έτσι...Θα ερθουν κ οι στιγμες που θα την θυμασαι κ θα μπορεις να χαμογελας ακομα κι αν πονας. Γιατι τοτε μαλλον θα μπορεις να νιωθεις κ την "ευλογια" οτι εχεις ζησει και ομορφα. Κ η διαδρομη μεχρι εκεινη την στιγμη εχει κ αυτη την αξια της κ την ομορφια της. Πονος διχως χαρα και αντιστροφα, δεν μπορει να υπαρξει νομιζω...
> 
> *Σου στελνω μια αγκαλια καλη μου...*


Να 'σαι καλά κορίτσι μου, αυτή την στιγμή την έχω ανάγκη όσο τίποτα άλλο...  :Frown:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εσυ θελεις τα παιδια σου να γινουν σαν εσενα και να συγκρινονται μαζι σου;


Όχι Κάρυ...εγώ αν ποτέ κάνω παιδιά θα τα αφήσω ελεύθερα να γίνουν αυτό που θέλουν να είναι (μέσα στα πλαίσια του λογικού εννοείται) και ποτέ δεν θα τους επιβάλλω τίποτα...απλά συνέχεια έχω στο μυαλό μου τη φράση μιας φίλης της γιαγιάς που μου την είπε στην κηδεία (για καλό η γυναίκα βέβαια) "να πάρεις τις χάρες της γιαγιάς σου". Και τότε ένιωσα περήφανη γι' αυτό, που θεωρούσε δηλαδή τη γιαγιά τόσο καλή κι άξια γυναίκα ώστε να μου ευχηθεί κι εμένα κάτι τέτοιο...και πραγματικά ήταν όλα αυτά: καλή, άξια, δυνατή...σπάνια γυναίκα για την εποχή της...και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να είμαι σαν εκείνη και να μην την απογοητεύω συνέχεια και να με βλέπει έτσι από εκεί που βρίσκεται και να στεναχωριέται...

----------


## carrie

Aν μας βλεπουν απο εκει πανω αυτοι που εχουν φυγει, θα απογοητευεονταν μονο αμα δε χαιρομασταν τη ζωη μας και δεν ημασταν ευτυχισμενοι, αλλα μεναμε κολλημενοι και δυστυχισμενοι χωρις να καταλαβαινουμε οτι εχουμε ενα δωρο να ζησουμε

----------


## Έλλη

Καλή μου, 
¨εχασα πριν 10 ημέρες την μαμά μου και είμαι τόσο χαμένη και ακατάλληλη να σε συμβουλεύσω. θα σου πω μόνο κάτι που μου είπε ένας γνωστός που έχει ζήσει πρόσφατα μια απώλεια.Τον ρώτησα προσπαθώντας να αποσπασω μια παρηγορητική απάντηση πότε γίνεται καποιος πάλι φυσιολογικός .Πήρα την απάντηση που φοβάμαι πως είναι 100% αληθεια.ΠΟΤΕ. 
Έλλη

----------


## Sofia

Ελλη, συλληπητηρια σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα. Δεν ξερω τί εννοεις ρωτωντας "φυσιολογικος"....ομως νομιζω πώς οταν χανουμε σημαντικους ανθρωπους της ζωης μας, ποσο μαλλον τη μανα που οπως κι αν μας εχει μεγαλωσει ειναι ανθρωπος σημαντικος στη ζωη ολων μας, δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε ποτε οπως πριν. Κατι τετοιο θα ταν και τρελο...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Aν μας βλεπουν απο εκει πανω αυτοι που εχουν φυγει, θα απογοητευονταν μονο αμα δε χαιρομασταν τη ζωη μας και δεν ημασταν ευτυχισμενοι, αλλα μεναμε κολλημενοι και δυστυχισμενοι χωρις να καταλαβαινουμε οτι εχουμε ενα δωρο να ζησουμε


Δηλαδή δεν πιστεύεις ότι μας κρίνουν γι' αυτό που είμαστε; Και τί εννοείς "κολλημένοι"; Κολλημένοι στην ανάμνηση αυτού που έφυγε;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλή μου, 
> εχασα πριν 10 ημέρες την μαμά μου και είμαι τόσο χαμένη και ακατάλληλη να σε συμβουλεύσω. Θα σου πω μόνο κάτι που μου είπε ένας γνωστός που έχει ζήσει πρόσφατα μια απώλεια.Τον ρώτησα προσπαθώντας να αποσπασω μια παρηγορητική απάντηση πότε γίνεται καποιος πάλι φυσιολογικός .Πήρα την απάντηση που φοβάμαι πως είναι 100% αληθεια.ΠΟΤΕ. 
> Έλλη


Σε καταλαβαίνω Έλλη για το πόσο χαμένη νιώθεις γιατί το πέρασα κι εγώ...  :Frown:  Δεν πειράζει...άλλωστε μου κάνει καλό και που μιλάω με κάποια που βιώνει τώρα πένθος...
Τα θερμά μου συλληπήτηρια! 
Αν είναι όντως έτσι, αν όντως ο γνωστός σου έχει δίκιο, τότε είναι φυσιολογικό που εγώ ακόμα υποφέρω αλλά δεν αντέχεται, δεν μπορώ άλλο πια!

----------


## carrie

Καπως ετσι.. Νομιζω οτι αυτοι που μας αγαπανε/αγαπαγανε, θελουν να ειμαστε καλα και να πηγαινουμε μπροστα. Εσυ αυτο δε θα ηθελες; Δεν νομιζω οτι τα πνευματα, για οσους πιστευουν σε αυτα, εχουν πληγωμενους εγωισμους και αρα απογοητευσεις και στεναχωριες, ή αλλες μικροτητες, και καθονται να κρινουν και καλα ελαττωματα του χαρακτηρα μας. και οπως κι αν ειναι, μονο θετικα πρεπει να μας επηρεαζουν, γιατι εμεις απομειναμε σε αυτη τη ζωη και πρεπει να τη ζησουμε οσο καλυτερα γινεται, και οχι εμμενωντας σε ιδεες αναξιοτητας δημιουργωντας αλλοθι για περαιτερω κολλημα και ελλειψη προσπαθειας.. Μπορει ποτε να μηνε χουμε τις χαρες των γονιων μας, αλλα ειμαστε αυτοι που ειμαστε και αυτοι που αυτοι μας κανανε, και μπορουμε να κοιταμε να εκπληρωνουμε το δυναμικο μας ή τουλαχιστον να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι με οτι εχουμε. Με λιγα λογια να αλλαζουμε οτι μπορουμε και να δεχομαστε οτι δε μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε.

και δε σου μιλαει καποια που δεν εχει ιδεα για τι μιλας. Ο πατερας μου ηταν μια ιδιαιτερη πολυσχιδης προσωπικοτητα. Μιλαγε 7 γλωσσες απταιστα, ειχε διδακτορικο στην αστροφυσικη, μελος της ακαδημιας επιστημων της Ν. Υορκης, ηταν γκραντ μετρ στο σκακι, επαιζε κιθαρα, γκολφ, τενις, ειχε παρει βραβεια σε ballroom χορους και πολλα πολλα αλλα. πεθανε πριν 6 μηνες, Εγω ενα πτυχιο εχω και μιλαω αγγλικα. Δεν εγινα τπτ απο ο,τι ηθελε, αλλα νομιζω οτι τωρα εκει που ειναι καταλαβαινει, αν ενδιαφερεται να καταλαβει, οτι ειμαστε διαφορετικες προσωπικοτητες και δε μπορω να αισθανομαι ενοχες για αυτο.

----------


## Molostroi

Genikotera megalh adikia pou erxomaste stin gh takdidevoume k sto telos pe8enoume... akomh pio megalh adikia o xamos dikwn mas plasmatwn se sindiasmo me tin antilipsi pos den uparxei defterh zwh ara k deh 8a ksanasinanti8ite pote.... ti na pw.. eftixos den exw zisei kati tetio akomh ! kouragio solous adelfia! k as elpisoume gia kati kalitero

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καπως ετσι.. Νομιζω οτι αυτοι που μας αγαπανε/αγαπαγανε, θελουν να ειμαστε καλα και να πηγαινουμε μπροστα. Εσυ αυτο δε θα ηθελες; Δεν νομιζω οτι τα πνευματα, για οσους πιστευουν σε αυτα, εχουν πληγωμενους εγωισμους και αρα απογοητευσεις και στεναχωριες, ή αλλες μικροτητες, και καθονται να κρινουν και καλα ελαττωματα του χαρακτηρα μας. και οπως κι αν ειναι, μονο θετικα πρεπει να μας επηρεαζουν, γιατι εμεις απομειναμε σε αυτη τη ζωη και πρεπει να τη ζησουμε οσο καλυτερα γινεται, και οχι εμμενωντας σε ιδεες αναξιοτητας δημιουργωντας αλλοθι για περαιτερω κολλημα και ελλειψη προσπαθειας.. Μπορει ποτε να μηνε χουμε τις χαρες των γονιων μας, αλλα ειμαστε αυτοι που ειμαστε και αυτοι που αυτοι μας κανανε, και μπορουμε να κοιταμε να εκπληρωνουμε το δυναμικο μας ή τουλαχιστον να ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι με οτι εχουμε. Με λιγα λογια να αλλαζουμε οτι μπορουμε και να δεχομαστε οτι δε μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε.
> 
> 
> και δε σου μιλαει καποια που δεν εχει ιδεα για τι μιλας. Ο πατερας μου ηταν μια ιδιαιτερη πολυσχιδης προσωπικοτητα. Μιλαγε 7 γλωσσες απταιστα, ειχε διδακτορικο στην αστροφυσικη, μελος της ακαδημιας επιστημων της Ν. Υορκης, ηταν γκραντ μετρ στο σκακι, επαιζε κιθαρα, γκολφ, τενις, ειχε παρει βραβεια σε ballroom χορους και πολλα πολλα αλλα. πεθανε πριν 6 μηνες, Εγω ενα πτυχιο εχω και μιλαω αγγλικα. Δεν εγινα τπτ απο ο,τι ηθελε, αλλα νομιζω οτι τωρα εκει που ειναι καταλαβαινει, αν ενδιαφερεται να καταλαβει, οτι ειμαστε διαφορετικες προσωπικοτητες και δε μπορω να αισθανομαι ενοχες για αυτο.


Κάρυ, δεν μιλάω για πληγωμένο εγωϊσμό της γιαγιάς μου γιατί ποτέ της δεν ήταν επικριτική απέναντι μου αντιθέτως πάντα ήταν απλά δίπλα μου κι αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους που την αγαπάω τόσο πολύ...απλά εγώ νιώθω ανάξια της...και κυρίως με όσα έχω κάνει στον εαυτό μου νιώθω ότι την απογοητεύω...αυτό φταίει που νιώθω έτσι...
Λυπάμαι για τον πατέρα σου...

Και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! Χριστός Ανέστη!

----------


## oneofthosedays

Δεν ξερω αν περναει ποτε..εγω τωρα μετα απο 7 μηνες σχεδον νομιζω πςσ πονας ακομα πιο πολθ..τωρα καταλαβαινω ποσο πολυ μου λειπει,τωρα συνηδητοποιω........ποναει απιστευτα πολυυυ απιστευτα..το κακο ομως με μενα ειναι αλλο αυτο το τραγικο γεγονος του χαμου του αγαπημενου μου ηρθε και με βρηκε σε μια φαση που προσπαθουσα να ξεπερασω για 2 η φορ ατσ φοβιες μου και τσ κρισεις πανικου,οι οποιες ξεκινησαν πολυ πιο πριν παλι εξαιτιασ ενος αλλου χαμου,πλεον το σκεφτομαι κλαιω ποναω αλλα πεφτω και σε τεραστια θλιψη και να σου παλι οι φοβιες και οι ασχημες σκεψεις γυρω απο το θανατο...κουραστηκα... :Frown:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν ξερω αν περναει ποτε..εγω τωρα μετα απο 7 μηνες σχεδον νομιζω πςσ πονας ακομα πιο πολθ..τωρα καταλαβαινω ποσο πολυ μου λειπει,τωρα συνηδητοποιω........ποναει απιστευτα πολυυυ απιστευτα..το κακο ομως με μενα ειναι αλλο αυτο το τραγικο γεγονος του χαμου του αγαπημενου μου ηρθε και με βρηκε σε μια φαση που προσπαθουσα να ξεπερασω για 2 η φορ ατσ φοβιες μου και τσ κρισεις πανικου,οι οποιες ξεκινησαν πολυ πιο πριν παλι εξαιτιασ ενος αλλου χαμου,πλεον το σκεφτομαι κλαιω ποναω αλλα πεφτω και σε τεραστια θλιψη και να σου παλι οι φοβιες και οι ασχημες σκεψεις γυρω απο το θανατο...κουραστηκα...


Εμένα τώρα πια έχει περάσει ένας χρόνος αλλά ο πόνος δεν μειώνεται και κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω στον τάφο της λιώνω στο κλάμα ακόμα κι αν πριν είμαι σχετικά ψύχραιμη...την προτελευταία φορά μάλιστα εξεπλάγην που άρχισα να κλαίω γιατί περίμενα ότι μετά από τόσο καιρό ο πόνος θα είχε φτάσει σε μια ελεγχόμενη κατάσταση αλλά όχι...και τον περασμένο μήνα ήταν τα γενέθλια της, τα πρώτα χωρίς εκείνη να είναι ζωντανή και πήγα εκείνη ειδικά την μέρα να τη δω μήπως και την νιώσω λίγο κοντά μου...αν ζούσε θα την έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο να της πω "χρόνια πολλά" και μετά θα πήγαινα να την δω όπως πάντα...
Εγώ δεν έχω φοβίες σχετικά με το θάνατο, έχω όμως κι εγώ τα θέματα μου που δεν σταματάνε και συνεπώς αυτός ο θάνατος χειροτέρεψε την κατάσταση...όμως ακόμα κι αν δεν έχω φοβία θανάτου, φοβάμαι ότι θα πεθάνω κι ότι αυτή που θα το προκαλέσει θα είμαι εγώ η ίδια...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Genikotera megalh adikia pou erxomaste stin gh takdidevoume k sto telos pe8enoume... akomh pio megalh adikia o xamos dikwn mas plasmatwn se sindiasmo me tin antilipsi pos den uparxei defterh zwh ara k deh 8a ksanasinanti8ite pote.... ti na pw.. eftixos den exw zisei kati tetio akomh ! kouragio solous adelfia! k as elpisoume gia kati kalitero


Ναι, όντως είναι μεγάλη αδικία ειδικά αν κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής σου υποφέρεις...όσον αφορά την δεύτερη ζωή εγώ τείνω να πιστέψω πως υπάρχει, εσύ όχι; Αλλά και να υπάρχει ακόμα δεν με παρηγορεί αυτό, εγώ αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τον χρειάζομαι τώρα κοντά μου...και δεν μπορώ να τον έχω...το πρωί που δεν ένιωθα καλά ψυχολογικά σκεφτόμουν ότι αν ζούσε θα πήγαινα να την δω και θα με παρηγορούσε και θα ένιωθα καλύτερα όπως πάντα αλλά δεν είναι πια εδώ για να το κάνει...μου λείπεις γιαγιά  :Frown:

----------


## elen d

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
Εμενα ο πατερας μου εκλεισε χρονο στις 14 του μηνα. Δεν ξερω αλλα στον ταφο του πατερα μου ειναι και η μητερα μου. Στην ουσια πηγαιναμε μαζι 20 χρονια εκει και τωρα ξαφνικα πρεπει να πηγαινω εγω και για τους 2.
Οτνα ειμαι εκει δεν κλαιω γιατι ειναι εκει ο μπαμπας μου αλλα γιατι δεν ειναι διπλα μου ενω ειμαι στον ταφο της μαμας μου. Ακομη πιο περιεργα ενοιωσα στην εκκλησια μεσα που πισω απο τα κολυβα ηταν η φωτογραφια του μπαμπα μου. Ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα...κουραγιο σου ευχομαι και δυναμη.Σκεψου πως δεν εισαι μονη. Ειναι πολυ βασικο να εχεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου να σε νοιαζονται..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
> Εμενα ο πατερας μου εκλεισε χρονο στις 14 του μηνα. Δεν ξερω αλλα στον ταφο του πατερα μου ειναι και η μητερα μου. Στην ουσια πηγαιναμε μαζι 20 χρονια εκει και τωρα ξαφνικα πρεπει να πηγαινω εγω και για τους 2.
> Οτνα ειμαι εκει δεν κλαιω γιατι ειναι εκει ο μπαμπας μου αλλα γιατι δεν ειναι διπλα μου ενω ειμαι στον ταφο της μαμας μου. Ακομη πιο περιεργα ενοιωσα στην εκκλησια μεσα που πισω απο τα κολυβα ηταν η φωτογραφια του μπαμπα μου. Ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα...κουραγιο σου ευχομαι και δυναμη.Σκεψου πως δεν εισαι μονη. Ειναι πολυ βασικο να εχεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου να σε νοιαζονται..


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ευχή σου να έχω κουράγιο...το χρειάζομαι αλλά δεν το έχω...και νιώθω πολύ μόνη...δεν πάνε καλά τα πράγματα γενικά...οι γονείς μου δυστυχώς δεν με καταλαβαίνουν και με ζορίζουν αρκετά με τον τρόπο τους γενικά, με κάνουν να νιώθω χειρότερα ψυχολογικά και πίεση...και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορώ να μιλάω όσο θέλω για τη γιαγιά μου...θα μπορούσα να μιλάω με τις ώρες αν με άφηνες κι αυτό θα με ανακούφιζε...αυτό που θα κάνω τώρα, σύντομα θα είναι να πάω να δω ξανά τον πάτερ της ενορίας της που μας ξέρει από τότε που ήμασταν μικρά και που έζησε και γνώριζε καλά τους παππούδες μου να μου μιλήσει για εκείνη και να του μιλήσω κι εγώ...μου αρέσουν τα πράγματα που λέει για τη γιαγιά και με κάνουν να νιώθω καλύτερα..."μακαριστή" την είπε την τελευταία φορά που πήγα...εκτός των άλλων καλών πραγμάτων που λέει για εκείνη και για τον παππού μου...κι όταν του είπα ότι εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι άξια να φέρω το όνομα της κι ότι δεν είμαι τόσο καλή όσο εκείνη, μου είπε ότι κι εκείνη δεν έγινε ο άνθρωπος που γνώρισα τόσο νέα, στην ηλικία μου δηλαδή κι αυτό με παρηγόρησε κάπως και μου έδωσε ελπίδα...και θέλω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις πάνω σ' αυτό...

----------


## elen d

Σκεψου πως και οι γονεις σου πενθουν μαζι σου και ισως ειναι δυσκολο και για αυτους. Ισως να μην ατεχουν και αυτοι οσο και συ και ποσο ακομα που πρεπει να ειναι δυνατοι για σενα. Το ξερω πως θες να μιλας για τη γιαγια σου ειναι ανακουφιστικο πολυ, αλλα μην νοιωθεις μονη, εχεις τους γονεις σου που παντα θα σου θυμιζουν τη γιαγια σου ενας απο τους 2 ειναι η γιαγια σου αν το καλοσκεφτεις.Δεν σου τα λεω αυτα για κανεναν αλλο λογο αλλα επειδη και γω πενθω αλλα δεν εχω κανεναν, κανεναν να μου τον θυμιζει κανεναν να μιλησω κανεναν να με κοιταξει και να νοιωσω πως δεν ειμαι μονη σε αυτο. Εσυ εχεις ΟΛΟΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ εκμεταλλευσου το αυτο πλησιασε η μητερα σου ακομα με οποιο τροπο αυτη μπορει να αντεξει, πες της αυτα που νοιωθεις και αφησε την να σε συμβουλεψει δεν νομιζω πως ο σκοπος τους ειναι να σε πιεζουν ουτε να μην σε καταλαβαινουν.Απλα προσπαθουνε να σε προστατεψουν, να μην πληγωθεις, να μη σε στιγματισει ο θανατος της γιαγιας. Σε αγαπουν και το ξερεις αστους να σου δειξουν την αγαπη τους με τον τροπο που μπορουν. Εχεις κατι πολυ σημαντικο στη ζωη σου μην το ξεχνας- η οικογενεια ειναι το πιο βασικο πραγμα στη ζωη και εισαι τυχερη που την εχεις ολοκληρη. Μην αφησεις το πενθος της γιαγιας να σε απομακρυνει απο τους δικους σου ανθρωπους. Αγκαλιασε τους να σε αγκαλιασουν. 
Φιλια

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι αύριο κλείνουν 3 χρόνια από το θάνατο της κι ότι θα είναι η τελευταία φορά που θα μπορέσουμε να τη διαβάσουμε στο μνήμα της...Μετά δεν θα έχω καν την παρηγοριά να την "επισκέπτομαι"...  :Frown: 
Οι νεκροί θα έπρεπε να μένουν στην ησυχία τους για πάντα...μου ήρθε πολύ άσχημα όλο αυτό...

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο κ συλληπητηρια αγαπητο μελος!

----------


## Κύκνος

Σ' ευχαριστώ, να 'σαι καλά! Τελικά πήγαμε αλλά δεν υπήρχε παπάς ούτε για ίχνος και θα πάει η μητέρα μου να διαβάσει τα κόλλυβα στην εκκλησία...

----------


## Κύκνος

Νομίζω πως για πάντα αλλά ιδιαίτερα σε τέτοιες στιγμές θα νιώθω περήφανη που έχω το όνομα της και που φοράω το δαχτυλίδι που μου το θυμίζει, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχω την αξιοσύνη της...όπως και να ΄χει σ' εμένα δόθηκαν και τα δύο...
Επίσης, σκέφτομαι ότι του χρόνου τέτοια μέρα θα πρέπει να πάρω ότι έχω αφήσει στον τάφο μιας και δε θα υπάρχει πια...αυτό με στεναχωρεί αλλά ίσως το ότι θα τα φέρω στο σπίτι μας να είναι μια μικρή παρηγοριά...θα τη νιώθω κοντά μου...πάντα όπου κι αν είναι θα τη νιώθω κοντά μου...όμως όσο υπάρχει αυτός ο τάφος χαίρομαι να κάνω το καθήκον μου...
Μόνο που καμιά φορά είναι κάπως να βλέπω το όνομα μου γραμμένο...
Συγγνώμη αν σας ζαλίζω, τα γράφω αυτά επειδή έχω ανάγκη να τα πω κι ας έχουν περάσει χρόνια...με ηρεμεί...

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτηκα να μην ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα...
Θέλω να γράψω ότι πριν από ένα μήνα έχασα το θείο μου...  :Frown:  Από καρκίνο...και δεν ήταν μεγάλος, 60 χρονών...Εκτός από τη θλίψη, η οποία είναι φυσιολογική έχω πάθει και σοκ γιατί "έφυγε" πολύ γρήγορα μετά τη διάγνωση, σε λιγότερο από μήνα και δεν το περίμενα τόσο γρήγορα...Μου ήρθε απότομα και δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ αυτό το σοκ...τις πρώτες νύχτες φοβόμουν να κοιμηθώ γιατί νόμιζα ότι δεν θα ξυπνήσω, ότι θα πεθάνω κι εγώ όσο κοιμάμαι...τώρα δεν το έχω πια αυτό αλλά είμαι ακόμα σε κατάσταση σοκ αν και δεν είναι και τόσο στην επιφάνεια όσο τις πρώτες μέρες αλλά εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει...δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω και να το δεχτώ ότι δεν είναι πια μαζί μας...κανονικά θα γιορτάζαμε μαζί τα Χριστούγεννα και την Πρωτοχρονιά...  :Frown: 
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με κάποιο τρόπο, απλά θέλησα να το μοιραστώ έστω μήπως και ξαλαφρώσω λίγο...

----------


## Macgyver

Kυκνακο , θα σου διηγηθω μια ιστορια που μοιαζει με την δικια σου . Οταν ημουν 22 , ειχα ενα κολλητο φιλο , συμφοιτητη , με χιου,μορ , κολλητο-κολλητο . που ομως οταν πηγε στρατο , κατι δεν πηγε καλα κ τον πηγαν στο στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο , στην ψυχιατρικη πτερυγα . Εγω τοτε , χαζο παιδι , χαρα γεματο , πηγα και τον εβλεπα , σαν μην τρεχει τπτ , αφου νορμαλ μου φαινοταν . Πηγε σπιτι του , με αναβολη , κ αρχισαμε να βγαινουμε παλι , πιο αραια ομως . Ενα πρωι , μαθαινω οτι πηδηξε απο την ταρατσα . Φυσικα επαθα σοκ , πηγα στην κηδεια , κουβαλησα το φερετρο κ ημουν απλως σε κατασταση σοκ . Ενα βραδυ , συντομα , μου κολλαει η ιδεα οτι θα παθω κ εγω τα ιδια οταν παω στρατο ( σε 5 μηνες ) κ να μην μπορω να την ξεκολλησω απ το μυαλο μου . Να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω επειδη μου ερχουταν ο θορυβος που εκανε το σωμα του σκαζοντας κατω . Πολλες φορες ερχοταν η μανα μου κ κοιμοταν διπλα μου , γιατι πετεγομουν καθιδρος στον υπνο μου . Δεν μπορουσα να πιστεψω η να χωνεψω οτι αυτο το παιδι εκανα τετοιο πραμα . Ενα μηνα δεν ξεμυτισα απο το σπιτι , ειχαμε κ διακοπες , κ μετα απο τον μηνα , πηγα σεναν ψυχιατρο , μουδωσε κατι χαπια , ουτε θυμαμαι πως τα λεγαν ,αφου δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει χαπι στη ζωη μου , κ αργα -αργα περασαν ολα , οριστικως δε οταν πηγα στρατο και ειδα οτι δεν ειναι κ τοσο τρομερο , κ περασα κ καλα . 
Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα .

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kυκνακο , θα σου διηγηθω μια ιστορια που μοιαζει με την δικια σου . Οταν ημουν 22 , ειχα ενα κολλητο φιλο , συμφοιτητη , με χιου,μορ , κολλητο-κολλητο . που ομως οταν πηγε στρατο , κατι δεν πηγε καλα κ τον πηγαν στο στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο , στην ψυχιατρικη πτερυγα . Εγω τοτε , χαζο παιδι , χαρα γεματο , πηγα και τον εβλεπα , σαν μην τρεχει τπτ , αφου νορμαλ μου φαινοταν . Πηγε σπιτι του , με αναβολη , κ αρχισαμε να βγαινουμε παλι , πιο αραια ομως . Ενα πρωι , μαθαινω οτι πηδηξε απο την ταρατσα . Φυσικα επαθα σοκ , πηγα στην κηδεια , κουβαλησα το φερετρο κ ημουν απλως σε κατασταση σοκ . Ενα βραδυ , συντομα , μου κολλαει η ιδεα οτι θα παθω κ εγω τα ιδια οταν παω στρατο ( σε 5 μηνες ) κ να μην μπορω να την ξεκολλησω απ το μυαλο μου . Να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω επειδη μου ερχουταν ο θορυβος που εκανε το σωμα του σκαζοντας κατω . Πολλες φορες ερχοταν η μανα μου κ κοιμοταν διπλα μου , γιατι πετεγομουν καθιδρος στον υπνο μου . Δεν μπορουσα να πιστεψω η να χωνεψω οτι αυτο το παιδι εκανα τετοιο πραμα . Ενα μηνα δεν ξεμυτισα απο το σπιτι , ειχαμε κ διακοπες , κ μετα απο τον μηνα , πηγα σεναν ψυχιατρο , μουδωσε κατι χαπια , ουτε θυμαμαι πως τα λεγαν ,αφου δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει χαπι στη ζωη μου , κ αργα -αργα περασαν ολα , οριστικως δε οταν πηγα στρατο και ειδα οτι δεν ειναι κ τοσο τρομερο , κ περασα κ καλα . 
> Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα .


Βοήθησες με την έννοια ότι έστω και με χάπια ξεπέρασες το σοκ...ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να το ξεπεράσω κι εγώ αλλά θα ήθελα να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα γιατί δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά...ήμουν τόσο "παγωμένη" που μου πήρε ένα μήνα για να μπορέσω να γράψω σχετικά...

----------


## Κύκνος

Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί πλησιάζει το μνημόσυνο του θείου μου (για τον ένα χρόνο) και νιώθω πιο έντονα τα συναισθήματα θλίψης όπως και τότε που "έφυγε"...δηλαδή είναι σαν κάπως να το ξαναζώ...δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος, κυρίως τα γράφω επειδή νιώθω την ανάγκη να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου αλλά οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή για το πως να το αντιμετωπίσω θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη...
Νιώθω ότι δεν μπορεί να έχει συμβεί αυτό, ακόμα δεν το έχω αποδεχτεί...επίσης η θλίψη δεν με αφήνει, ειδικά όταν βλέπω την μητέρα μου να κλαίει...ακόμα και πριν από λίγο που μιλούσε στο τηλέφωνο με τη θεία μου έκλαιγε...το ξέρω πως είναι φυσιολογικό, αδελφός της ήταν αλλά μου κάνει κακό αυτή η ατμόσφαιρα...εγώ δεν μπορώ πια να κλάψω, δεν ξέρω γιατί παρόλο που πονάω...
Σκέφτομαι τόσα πράγματα, μου έρχονται αναμνήσεις από όμορφες στιγμές και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν θα τις ξαναζήσουμε...για παράδειγμα τώρα που πλησιάζουν τα Χριστούγεννα...κανονικά θα τα περνούσαμε οι δυο οικογένειες μαζί...δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι φέτος θα λείπει, ότι η θέση του στο τραπέζι θα είναι άδεια...και τόσες άλλες αναμνήσεις...θυμάμαι μια φορά που μου είχε κάνει μια εξυπηρέτηση και τον ευχαρίστησα και μου είπε "δεν θα λες ευχαριστώ στο θείο σου"...ήταν τόσο καλός μαζί μου και μου λείπει...δεν ξέρω πως ν' αντέξω όσα νιώθω καθώς πλησιάζει η μέρα ούτε πως θα αντέξω τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα...αν και πέρασε σχεδόν ένας χρόνος ο πόνος είναι ακόμα πολύ έντονος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω οταν ειχε πεθανει ο παπους μου δε πηγα πουθενα σε κηδειες γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι παντελως ακαταληλος για τετια γιατι εκτος οτι εχω το εσωτερικο μνημοσυνο αν εχω κ τις κηδειες καπακι τοτε θα με κλαψουν μανουλες ετσι απλα μενω εκτος απο ολα αυτα γιατι η ψυχολογια μου εχει προδιαθεση για κρισεις κ ετσι εμαθα να μη τη προκαλω κ ας λενε οι αλλοι οτι θελουν για μενα... κ δεν εχω ορεξη επισης να κανω κανενων ειδικων τις τσεπες πλουσιες ας τις κανουν αλλοι που εχουν να πληρωνουν.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=αλεξανδρος_77;511777]εγω οταν ειχε πεθανει ο παπους μου δε πηγα πουθενα σε κηδειες γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι παντελως ακαταληλος για τετια 



Aλεξ , αμα δεν πας στις κηδειες των αλλων , ουτε αυτοι θα ερθουν στην δικη σου !!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ας μην ερθουν δε με νιαζει εμαθα να γινομαι ψυχρος κ απαθης για να αντεχω.

----------


## nikiii

Όμως και πάλι Αλεξάνδρε αν λένε πράγματα για σένα δεν θα νιώθεις άσχημα χειρότερα. Ακόμα και σε κηδεία να πας αν θέλεις κάθεσαι πίσω από τον κόσμο ώστε να μην βλέπεις που βάζουν το φέρετρο μέσα εγώ αυτό έκανα στην γιαγιά μου που πέθανε

----------


## nikiii

Κύκνε να σκέφτεσαι ότι εκεί που είναι είναι καλά κι ότι ούτε αυτός θα ήθελε να στεναχωριεστε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω οταν καπιον δε τον υπολογιζω δε με νιαζει απολυτως τιποτα οτι κ να πει

----------


## nikiii

Καλό αυτό εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω

----------


## Macgyver

> ας μην ερθουν δε με νιαζει εμαθα να γινομαι ψυχρος κ απαθης για να αντεχω.





Αλεξ , αστειευομαι !! λες να σε νοιαζει αν θαρθουν στην κηδεια σου ( η μου ) . Ψυχρος και απαθης θα εισαι σιγουρα !!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε να σκέφτεσαι ότι εκεί που είναι είναι καλά κι ότι ούτε αυτός θα ήθελε να στεναχωριεστε


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση σου Νίκυ...θα προσπαθήσω...απλά το δύσκολο είναι να περάσουν κυρίως αυτές οι μέρες που η απουσία του είναι πιο έντονη γιατί ξυπνάν οι αναμνήσεις...θυμάμαι τη μέρα που "έφυγε" κι εγώ περίμενα εδώ να μάθω νέα γιατί τον είχαν πάει στο νοσοκομείο και αγωνιούσα να μάθω τι γινόταν μέχρι που τελικά πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι "έφυγε" και μόλις το έκλεισα άρχισα να κλαίω...θυμάμαι την κηδεία...εγώ στεκόμουν μπροστά μπροστά γιατί ήθελα να τον βλέπω μέχρι και την τελευταία στιγμή, να κρατήσω ζωντανό το πρόσωπο του...

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλεξ , αστειευομαι !! λες να σε νοιαζει αν θαρθουν στην κηδεια σου ( η μου ) . Ψυχρος και απαθης θα εισαι σιγουρα !!!




Η παρουσια στις κηδειες ειναι απολυτως πραιρετικη . Να παρεξηγηθη ο εκλιπων ? δυσκολο . Να παρεξηγηθουν οι δικοι του ? μπορει , και να μην ελθουν στην κηδεια σου . Σαμπως θα σε νοιαξει ? εγω δεν παω σε κανενος , και ας μην ελθη κανεις στην δικη μου , δεν θα περασω καλυτερα με κοσμο !!

----------


## mama

απ' όσα διάβασα εδώ, μάλλον το θέμα δεν είναι ο θάνατος -καθαυτός- της γιαγιάς ή του παππού...
ίσως και να είναι η θλίψη ως μόνιμη κατάσταση ανεξάρτητα από τι την πυροδοτεί κάθε φορά...
δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς... ο παππούς και η γιαγια θα πεθάνουν κάποτε... το ίδιο και οι γονείς... η "δουλειά" των παιδιών είναι να τους θάψουν και να τους θυμούνται...
το αξεπέραστο πένθος είναι η απώλεια των παιδιών και των νέων... μόνο εκεί δεν χωράει παρηγοριά γιατί είναι κόντρα στον κύκλο της ζωής...
γνωρίζω προσωπικά ανθρώπους που έχουν χάσει παιδιά και παρ' όλα αυτά παλεύουν με αυτό που δεν παλεύεται... συνεχίζουν τη ζωή με αξιοθαύμαστη στωικότητα...

άρα, για να ξαναγυρίσω στην αρχική ερώτηση, του θέματος "πόσο φυσιολογικό είναι" που τέθηκε το 2011 και δεδομένου ότι τώρα έχουμε 2014, θα έλεγα "καθόλου"




(μια κηδεία ενός παππού, όπως την είδε ο Ακίρα Κουροσάβα)

----------


## Macgyver

> Η παρουσια στις κηδειες ειναι απολυτως πραιρετικη . Να παρεξηγηθη ο εκλιπων ? δυσκολο . Να παρεξηγηθουν οι δικοι του ? μπορει , και να μην ελθουν στην κηδεια σου . Σαμπως θα σε νοιαξει ? εγω δεν παω σε κανενος , και ας μην ελθη κανεις στην δικη μου , δεν θα περασω καλυτερα με κοσμο !!




Και μια κωμικη εκδοση .........

----------


## Κύκνος

> απ' όσα διάβασα εδώ, μάλλον το θέμα δεν είναι ο θάνατος -καθαυτός- της γιαγιάς ή του παππού...
> ίσως και να είναι η θλίψη ως μόνιμη κατάσταση ανεξάρτητα από τι την πυροδοτεί κάθε φορά...
> δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς... ο παππούς και η γιαγια θα πεθάνουν κάποτε... το ίδιο και οι γονείς... η "δουλειά" των παιδιών είναι να τους θάψουν και να τους θυμούνται...
> το αξεπέραστο πένθος είναι η απώλεια των παιδιών και των νέων... μόνο εκεί δεν χωράει παρηγοριά γιατί είναι κόντρα στον κύκλο της ζωής...
> γνωρίζω προσωπικά ανθρώπους που έχουν χάσει παιδιά και παρ' όλα αυτά παλεύουν με αυτό που δεν παλεύεται... συνεχίζουν τη ζωή με αξιοθαύμαστη στωικότητα...
> 
> άρα, για να ξαναγυρίσω στην αρχική ερώτηση, του θέματος "πόσο φυσιολογικό είναι" που τέθηκε το 2011 και δεδομένου ότι τώρα έχουμε 2014, θα έλεγα "καθόλου"
> 
> 
> ...


Μάλλον έγινε κάποιο μπέρδεμα επειδή στο θέμα μιλάω για όλους τους δικούς μου που έχω χάσει...αρχικά το άνοιξα για τη γιαγιά μου, ναι, που πέθανε το 2011 αλλά στο τελευταίο μου ποστ αναφέρομαι στο θείο μου που πέθανε πέρυσι, 25 Νοεμβρίου...αυτόν πενθώ τώρα κι είμαι θλιμμένη ειδικά όσο πλησιάζει το μνημόσυνο του...το μόνο που μου δίνει θάρρος είναι ότι η ψυχολόγος μου σήμερα μου είπε ότι αφού άντεξα την κηδεία θα τ΄αντέξω κι αυτό...

Παράξενο το βιντεάκι...

----------


## mama

> Μάλλον έγινε κάποιο μπέρδεμα επειδή στο θέμα μιλάω για όλους τους δικούς μου που έχω χάσει...αρχικά το άνοιξα για τη γιαγιά μου, ναι, που πέθανε το 2011 αλλά στο τελευταίο μου ποστ αναφέρομαι στο θείο μου που πέθανε πέρυσι, 25 Νοεμβρίου...αυτόν πενθώ τώρα κι είμαι θλιμμένη ειδικά όσο πλησιάζει το μνημόσυνο του...το μόνο που μου δίνει θάρρος είναι ότι η ψυχολόγος μου σήμερα μου είπε ότι αφού άντεξα την κηδεία θα τ΄αντέξω κι αυτό...
> 
> Παράξενο το βιντεάκι...


παράξενο είναι να μην μπορείς να αντέξεις την κηδεία του θείου και να μιλάς γι αυτό ένα χρόνο μετά...
παράξενο είναι επί 4 χρόνια να σε απασχολούν απώλειες που βρίσκονται μέσα στο φυσιολογικό κύκλο...

το βιντεάκι αυτό (απόσπασμα από την ταινία του Κουροσάβα "όνειρα") ακριβώς λέει: πως οι άνθρωποι δέχονται με χαρά όλο το φυσιολογικό κύκλο της ζωής...

στα χωριά, όπου οι άνθρωποι είναι πιο δεμένοι με αυτόν τον κύκλο, στις κηδείες των γέρων πέφτει πολύ γέλιο... μαζεύονται οι άλλοι γέροι και θυμούνται τις ωραίες στιγμές και γελάνε...

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=mama;512026]παράξενο είναι να μην μπορείς να αντέξεις την κηδεία του θείου και να μιλάς γι αυτό ένα χρόνο μετά...
παράξενο είναι επί 4 χρόνια να σε απασχολούν απώλειες που βρίσκονται μέσα στο φυσιολογικό κύκλο...





mama , ξεχνας οτι απευθυνεσαι σε ενα ατομο που πασχει απο κτθλψη . Αυτη η ασθενεια σε κανει να μεγαλοποιεις τα δυσαρεστα .

----------


## mama

[QUOTE=Macgyver;512065]


> παράξενο είναι να μην μπορείς να αντέξεις την κηδεία του θείου και να μιλάς γι αυτό ένα χρόνο μετά...
> παράξενο είναι επί 4 χρόνια να σε απασχολούν απώλειες που βρίσκονται μέσα στο φυσιολογικό κύκλο...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mama , ξεχνας οτι απευθυνεσαι σε ενα ατομο που πασχει απο κτθλψη . Αυτη η ασθενεια σε κανει να μεγαλοποιεις τα δυσαρεστα .


δεν το ξεχνάω, το τονίζω... το είπα πρώτο- πρώτο...

----------


## Κύκνος

Θέλω να πω κάτι ακόμα όσον αφορά το θείο μου, ότι δεν με αφήνει και το οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον να ξεχαστώ...για παράδειγμα τώρα η μαμά μου μιλάει με τη θεία μου στο τηλέφωνο και κλαίει...κι αυτό συμβαίνει σχεδόν κάθε φορά που τηλεφωνιούνται οπότε κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω...το να την ακούω να κλαίει μου χειροτερεύει την ψυχολογία...

----------


## Remedy

πηγαινε και καμια βολτα βρε κυκνα...
καθεσαι και ακους τα τηλεφωνα της μαμας?

----------


## Κύκνος

> πηγαινε και καμια βολτα βρε κυκνα...
> καθεσαι και ακους τα τηλεφωνα της μαμας?


Πήγα σινεμά την περασμένη εβδομάδα, ωραία ήταν...  :Smile:  Όλο και θα ξανακανονίσω κάτι αλλά αυτό το Σαβ/κο θα το αφιερώσω σε κουλτούριασμα μέσω ταινιών (σπιτάκι αλλά κι αυτό όταν κάνεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον ωραία είναι)...
Όσο για τα τηλέφωνα, μην φανταστείς ότι στήνω κι αυτί εγώ στο δωμάτιο μου κάθομαι αλλά ακούγεται...Βασικά θέλω να πάω να μείνω μόνη μου αλλά χωρίς δουλειά δεν γίνεται (εδώ δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει κι όταν θα βρω δουλειά με τους μισθούς πείνας που δίνουν)...
Επίσης μου τη σπάει να εξαρτώμαι από τους γονείς μου...αύριο θα πάρω πάλι εφημερίδα να δω τι παίζει...

----------


## Remedy

> Πήγα σινεμά την περασμένη εβδομάδα, ωραία ήταν...  Όλο και θα ξανακανονίσω κάτι αλλά αυτό το Σαβ/κο θα το αφιερώσω σε κουλτούριασμα μέσω ταινιών (σπιτάκι αλλά κι αυτό όταν κάνεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον ωραία είναι)...
> Όσο για τα τηλέφωνα, μην φανταστείς ότι στήνω κι αυτί εγώ στο δωμάτιο μου κάθομαι αλλά ακούγεται...Βασικά θέλω να πάω να μείνω μόνη μου αλλά χωρίς δουλειά δεν γίνεται (εδώ δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει κι όταν θα βρω δουλειά με τους μισθούς πείνας που δίνουν)...
> Επίσης μου τη σπάει να εξαρτώμαι από τους γονείς μου...αύριο θα πάρω πάλι εφημερίδα να δω τι παίζει...


μπραβο κυκνα!
χαιρομαι που τα διαβαζω ολα αυτα.
κι εγω την βρισκω πολυ με τις ταινιες και εδω και στο σινεμα οταν αξιζει τον κοπο η παραγωγη. ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μας διασκεδασεις.
μεχρι να βρεις την ακρη με τα οικονομικα, προσπαθησε να βρισκεις τροπους να κρατας μια μινιμουμ ανεξαρτησια, εστω με την συγκατοικηση. 
να επιδιωκεις να μην ακους τηλεφωνηματα, βαζε μουσικη, να πηγαινεις βολτες ακομα και για ασχετους λογους, ακομα και συντομες.
σημερα ειναι μια υπεροχη μουχλιασμενη μερα, χωρις ηλιο και με μπολικη υγρασια.
εμεις θα παμε σε λιγο για τσιπουρακια σε ενα ταβερνακι .
προτεινω να παρεις μια φιλη, εναν φιλο και να πας κι εσυ. ασε την μαμα να τα λεει και να τα κλαιει με την θεια.

----------


## Κύκνος

> μπραβο κυκνα!
> χαιρομαι που τα διαβαζω ολα αυτα.
> κι εγω την βρισκω πολυ με τις ταινιες και εδω και στο σινεμα οταν αξιζει τον κοπο η παραγωγη. ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μας διασκεδασεις.
> μεχρι να βρεις την ακρη με τα οικονομικα, προσπαθησε να βρισκεις τροπους να κρατας μια μινιμουμ ανεξαρτησια, εστω με την συγκατοικηση. 
> να επιδιωκεις να μην ακους τηλεφωνηματα, βαζε μουσικη, να πηγαινεις βολτες ακομα και για ασχετους λογους, ακομα και συντομες.
> σημερα ειναι μια υπεροχη μουχλιασμενη μερα, χωρις ηλιο και με μπολικη υγρασια.
> εμεις θα παμε σε λιγο για τσιπουρακια σε ενα ταβερνακι .
> προτεινω να παρεις μια φιλη, εναν φιλο και να πας κι εσυ. ασε την μαμα να τα λεει και να τα κλαιει με την θεια.


 :Big Grin: 

Κι εδώ μια απ' τα ίδια όσον αφορά τη μέρα, μούχλα και συννεφιά...
Ε, εντάξει, τώρα θα φάμε όλοι μαζί είναι κι ο αδελφός μου εδώ και δεν λέει να τους αφήσω αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα κανονίσω κάτι άλλο, κανένα καφεδάκι...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Είχαμε πάει τις προάλλες με τον αδελφό μου σ' ένα καινούριο εστιατόριο με διακόσμηση σε στυλ 50's και μέχρι κι οι σερβιτόρες ήταν ντυμένες ανάλογα με λουλουδάτα φορεματάκια και είχε μέσα κι ένα χρωματιστό λεωφορείο που μπορούσες να καθίσεις κι εκεί μέσα να φας, είχε πολύ πλάκα...άρχισα να ξεμυτίζω σιγά σιγά, καιρός ήταν!
Σ' ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση!

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> *παράξενο* είναι να μην μπορείς να αντέξεις την κηδεία του θείου και να μιλάς γι αυτό ένα χρόνο μετά...
> παράξενο είναι επί 4 χρόνια να σε απασχολούν απώλειες που βρίσκονται μέσα στο φυσιολογικό κύκλο...
> 
> το βιντεάκι αυτό (απόσπασμα από την ταινία του Κουροσάβα "όνειρα") ακριβώς λέει: πως οι άνθρωποι δέχονται με χαρά όλο το φυσιολογικό κύκλο της ζωής...
> 
> στα χωριά, όπου οι άνθρωποι είναι πιο δεμένοι με αυτόν τον κύκλο, στις κηδείες των γέρων πέφτει πολύ γέλιο... μαζεύονται οι άλλοι γέροι και θυμούνται τις ωραίες στιγμές και γελάνε...


Παράξενο; ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ; ... Πάντως, όχι, για μένα δεν έχει να κάνει ΜΟΝΟ με το ότι ο κύκνος έχει κατάθλιψη... Έχει να κάνει και με τον χαρακτήρα του κάθε ανθρώπου, το πόσο δένεται ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, κυρίως με ανθρώπους... Επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος που γενικά "δένομαι", μπορώ να καταλάβω πως αυτό που περιγράφει, για εκείνην, αλλά και στα δικά μου μάτια, είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό, όπως ακριβώς είναι και ένας θάνατος στα βαθιά γεράματα (παράδειγμα). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τον δέχεσαι, πως δεν σε πληγώνει, πως μετά από χρόνια το αντέχεις... Έχω αποχωρίστει μια ΠΟΛΗ που έχω ζήσει ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ, και μου πήρε πάνω από 1 χρόνο να το αποδεχτώ, να καταλάβω πως αυτό το πράγμα με πάει πίσω και δεν γίνεται πια να το αφήνω να με επηρεάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Έχω "χάσει" 2 σκυλάκια, ένα χρόνο μετά αν έφερνα στην σκέψη μου τον τρόπο που είχαν πεθάνει, έβαζα τα κλάματα και επηρεαζόταν η διάθεση της υπόλοιπης μέρας, ακόμα και ημερών. Φαντάζεσαι τί βαρύτητα μπορείς τότε να δώσεις στην απώλεια ΕΝΟΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΥ; Όσο φυσιολογικός κι' αν ήταν αυτός ο θάνατος. Είσαι/ήταν άνθρωπος, σου λείπει, μπορεί να μην θες να το δεχτείς, να σε πληγώνει ο τρόπος που πέθανε, να σε βασανίζουν τα γιατί, να θυμώνεις, να νομίζεις ή και όντως να το έχεις δεχτεί αλλά και πάλι αν το σκεφτείς να ΜΗΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ, και μόνο στην σκέψη ότι θα περάσεις ξανά απ' το νεκροταφείο που τον θάψατε, να φρικάρεις και να νιώθεις πως δεν μπορείς να το περάσεις ξανά. Όλα αυτά, ακούγονται ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ; 

Απαντάω -αν και περσινό το θέμα, τώρα το είδα, δεν ξέρω καν αν διαβαστεί τί έχω γράψει- γιατί πραγματικά μου έκανε εντύπωση και θέλω να πω στον κύκνο πως την καταλαβαίνω (χωρίς να έχω βιώσει ποτέ ανθρώπινη απώλεια, και μόνο στην σκέψη δηλαδή φρικάρω)... Και να συνεχίζει να κάνει πράγματα που την χαλαρώνουν και την βοηθούν στο να ξεχνιέται. Ο χρόνος δεν είναι πάντα σύμμαχος, ο τρόπος σκέψης όμως και οι πράξεις, είναι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Παράξενο; ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ; ... Πάντως, όχι, για μένα δεν έχει να κάνει ΜΟΝΟ με το ότι ο κύκνος έχει κατάθλιψη... Έχει να κάνει και με τον χαρακτήρα του κάθε ανθρώπου, το πόσο δένεται ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, κυρίως με ανθρώπους... Επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος που γενικά "δένομαι", μπορώ να καταλάβω πως αυτό που περιγράφει, για εκείνην, αλλά και στα δικά μου μάτια, είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό, όπως ακριβώς είναι και ένας θάνατος στα βαθιά γεράματα (παράδειγμα). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τον δέχεσαι, πως δεν σε πληγώνει, πως μετά από χρόνια το αντέχεις... Έχω αποχωρίστει μια ΠΟΛΗ που έχω ζήσει ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ, και μου πήρε πάνω από 1 χρόνο να το αποδεχτώ, να καταλάβω πως αυτό το πράγμα με πάει πίσω και δεν γίνεται πια να το αφήνω να με επηρεάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Έχω "χάσει" 2 σκυλάκια, ένα χρόνο μετά αν έφερνα στην σκέψη μου τον τρόπο που είχαν πεθάνει, έβαζα τα κλάματα και επηρεαζόταν η διάθεση της υπόλοιπης μέρας, ακόμα και ημερών. Φαντάζεσαι τί βαρύτητα μπορείς τότε να δώσεις στην απώλεια ΕΝΟΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΥ; Όσο φυσιολογικός κι' αν ήταν αυτός ο θάνατος. Είσαι/ήταν άνθρωπος, σου λείπει, μπορεί να μην θες να το δεχτείς, να σε πληγώνει ο τρόπος που πέθανε, να σε βασανίζουν τα γιατί, να θυμώνεις, να νομίζεις ή και όντως να το έχεις δεχτεί αλλά και πάλι αν το σκεφτείς να ΜΗΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ, και μόνο στην σκέψη ότι θα περάσεις ξανά απ' το νεκροταφείο που τον θάψατε, να φρικάρεις και να νιώθεις πως δεν μπορείς να το περάσεις ξανά. Όλα αυτά, ακούγονται ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ; 
> 
> Απαντάω -αν και περσινό το θέμα, τώρα το είδα, δεν ξέρω καν αν διαβαστεί τί έχω γράψει- γιατί πραγματικά μου έκανε εντύπωση και θέλω να πω στον κύκνο πως την καταλαβαίνω (χωρίς να έχω βιώσει ποτέ ανθρώπινη απώλεια, και μόνο στην σκέψη δηλαδή φρικάρω)... Και να συνεχίζει να κάνει πράγματα που την χαλαρώνουν και την βοηθούν στο να ξεχνιέται. Ο χρόνος δεν είναι πάντα σύμμαχος, ο τρόπος σκέψης όμως και οι πράξεις, είναι.


Φεγγαρόφωτο με το ωραίο ψευδώνυμο, γεια σου!  :Smile:  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση που κάποιος σχολίασε το θέμα μου μετά από τόσο καιρό, νόμιζα πως είχε ξεχαστεί (από μένα πάντως όχι, δεν ξεχνώ ποτέ όσους αγάπησα) όμως είναι μια ευκαιρία να γράψω πως βλέπω τα πράγματα τώρα και βλέποντας τα γραμμένα να τα συνειδητοποιήσω...τώρα πια έχουν περάσει σχεδόν δυο χρόνια από το θάνατο του θείου μου κι ο πόνος έχει κάπως γλυκάνει, δηλαδή αντέχεται πιο πολύ αλλά ακόμα αποφεύγω να πηγαίνω στο νεκροταφείο, μου κάνει κακό...έτσι κι αλλιώς ξέρω ότι ο τάφος δεν μένει ποτέ αφρόντιστος...
Αλλά και για τη γιαγιά και για τον θείο μου (καλά, την γιαγιά την έχουμε ξεθάψει μετά από τόσα χρόνια και εδώ να πω ότι διαφωνώ μ' αυτό αλλά τι να κάνουμε που δε χωράμε) με πείραξε πολύ ο τρόπος που πέθαναν και οι δύο από καρκίνο, η γιαγιά μου μάλιστα υπέφερε πολύ απ' αυτή την παλιοαρρώστια μέχρι να "φύγει", ο θείος μου πάλι "έφυγε" πολύ γρήγορα μετά την διάγνωση αφού έπαθα σοκ όταν το έμαθα, δεν το πίστευα...δεν ήμουν καθόλου προετοιμασμένη, δεν το περίμενα τόσο γρήγορα ούτε εγώ ούτε ο αδελφός μου όταν ήρθε σπίτι και του το είπα αλλά το ανακάλυψε αργά δυστυχώς...και κάτι που με πονάει περισσότερο είναι ότι "έφυγε" σχετικά νέος, 60 χρονών...
Η γιαγιά μου πάλι έφυγε σχετικά πλήρης ημερών αλλά δεν με παρηγορεί αρκετά αυτό δυστυχώς...μου λείπει ακόμα γενικά αλλά σε μερικές στιγμές ακόμα περισσότερο, για παράδειγμα κάθε φορά στα γενέθλια μου που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έρθει να μου ευχηθεί όσο ήταν στο πόδι και που ήταν μέσα στο μήνα, ακόμα πόσα χρόνια μετά και την ήθελα εδώ δίπλα μου όπως πάντα...
Όπως βλέπεις πάντα υπάρχει κάτι να πεις για την απώλεια...και χαίρομαι που με καταλαβαίνεις...  :Smile:  Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να συνεχίζω τη ζωή μου αλλά η απώλεια πάντα σε πονάει κατά βάθος...
Τώρα αν μιλήσουμε για ζωάκια κι εγώ έχω χάσει 3 γάτες, η τελευταία μάλιστα 12 χρονών σχετικά μικρούλα από αρρώστια κι επειδή ήμουν μπροστά ήταν άσχημος ο τρόπος που πέθανε, δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει η καημένη και αφού "έφυγε" την πήρα στην αγκαλιά μου και την κρατούσα και μου λείπει κι αυτή ακόμα και στεναχωριέμαι και βρίσκω άδικο που πέθανε κι αυτή μικρή σαν το θείο μου...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Είσαι πολύ γλυκιά...  :Smile:  Καταβάθος ήξερα πως θα το διάβαζες, γι' αυτό το ανέβασα. Επειδή αναρωτιόσουν αν ήτανε φυσιολογικός αυτός ο πόνος, μετά από τόσο καιρό... Δεν ορίζουμε δυστυχώς τα συναισθήματά σας ειδικά για τόσο σοβαρά θέματα, τα ελέγχεις μέχρι ένα σημείο, απλά αν καταλάβεις πόσο πολύ σε πάει πίσω, πως δεν σε οφελεί να τα σκέφτεσαι, απευθείας πιστεύω με το που έρχεται ξανά ασυναίσθητα σαν σκέψη, προσπαθείς να την διώξεις με το να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα που θα σε οφελέσουν. Εγώ στο προηγούμενο ποστ, ήθελα να αναφέρω όλες τις περιπτώσεις γιατί δεν ήξερα τί ακριβώς είχε συμβεί με τους δικούς σου. Και είπα πως ακόμη κι' αν πέθαιναν στα βαθιά γεράματα, από φυσικά αίτια, ακόμη κι' εκεί μια τέτοια αντίδραση και συμπεριφορά είναι φυσιολογική και καθόλου παράξενη, πόσο μάλλον όταν έχουν φύγει τόσο άδικα...

Πάντως ειλικρινά, επειδή όταν μπαίνω στο φόρουμ πού και πού, πετυχαίνω μηνύματά σου, χαίρομαι που έχεις αρχίσει να το ξεπερνάς και που προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου! Ειδικά στην φάση που βρίσκεσαι, που είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο  :Smile:  Το να στεναχωριέσαι όταν τα σκέφτεσαι, ακόμα και τώρα, είναι αναπόφευκτο, εξάλλου μιλάμε για απώλεια ενός δικού σου ανθρώπου, όσα χρόνια κι' αν περάσουν δεν πρόκεται να ξεχάσεις τα συναισθήματα που ένιωσες γι' αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.

Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, μου φαίνεσαι πολύ ζεστός και καλός άνθρωπος. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Είσαι πολύ γλυκιά...  Καταβάθος ήξερα πως θα το διάβαζες, γι' αυτό το ανέβασα. Επειδή αναρωτιόσουν αν ήτανε φυσιολογικός αυτός ο πόνος, μετά από τόσο καιρό... Δεν ορίζουμε δυστυχώς τα συναισθήματά σας ειδικά για τόσο σοβαρά θέματα, τα ελέγχεις μέχρι ένα σημείο, απλά αν καταλάβεις πόσο πολύ σε πάει πίσω, πως δεν σε οφελεί να τα σκέφτεσαι, απευθείας πιστεύω με το που έρχεται ξανά ασυναίσθητα σαν σκέψη, προσπαθείς να την διώξεις με το να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα που θα σε οφελέσουν. Εγώ στο προηγούμενο ποστ, ήθελα να αναφέρω όλες τις περιπτώσεις γιατί δεν ήξερα τί ακριβώς είχε συμβεί με τους δικούς σου. Και είπα πως ακόμη κι' αν πέθαιναν στα βαθιά γεράματα, από φυσικά αίτια, ακόμη κι' εκεί μια τέτοια αντίδραση και συμπεριφορά είναι φυσιολογική και καθόλου παράξενη, πόσο μάλλον όταν έχουν φύγει τόσο άδικα...
> 
> Πάντως ειλικρινά, επειδή όταν μπαίνω στο φόρουμ πού και πού, πετυχαίνω μηνύματά σου, χαίρομαι που έχεις αρχίσει να το ξεπερνάς και που προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου! Ειδικά στην φάση που βρίσκεσαι, που είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο  Το να στεναχωριέσαι όταν τα σκέφτεσαι, ακόμα και τώρα, είναι αναπόφευκτο, εξάλλου μιλάμε για απώλεια ενός δικού σου ανθρώπου, όσα χρόνια κι' αν περάσουν δεν πρόκεται να ξεχάσεις τα συναισθήματα που ένιωσες γι' αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.
> 
> Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, μου φαίνεσαι πολύ ζεστός και καλός άνθρωπος. Καλή συνέχεια!


Κάνω ότι μπορώ...αφού οι προσπάθειες μου να βρεθώ κι εγώ εκεί που είναι εκείνοι απέτυχαν κι έπαψα πια να το προσπαθώ, προσπαθώ να ζήσω όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα...

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Κύκνος

Όταν κοιτάω τις φωτογραφίες του θείου μου (η μαμά μου έχει βάλει πολλές) κυρίως αυτή στην κουζίνα που την βλέπω θέλοντας και μη στο σημείο που είναι νιώθω θλίψη αλλά και ότι δεν θέλω να τη βλέπω, ότι με κάνει χειρότερα σαν να μου θυμίζει την απώλεια και το πως ένιωσα τότε όταν το έμαθα που ήταν μεγάλο σοκ για μένα, κανείς δεν περίμενε να συμβεί τόσο γρήγορα και δεν θα ξεχάσω το κλάμα που έριξα όταν έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο, φώναζα κι έλεγα "δεν μπορεί"...
Έχει νιώσει έτσι κανείς που έχει χάσει κάποιον; Ότι οι φωτογραφίες του κάνουν κακό;

----------


## Jackie

Οι φωτογραφίες φέρνουν θλίψη. Οσος χρόνος κι αν περάσει. Ο πόνος με τον καιρό απαλύνεται, αλλά (για μένα) η θλίψη είναι πάντα εκεί.
Προσπαθώ να αποστασιοποιηθώ, να μην επικεντρώνομαι στην απουσία, αλλά στη στιγμή που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία, δες, η μητέρα μου, πόσο χαρούμενη ήταν, γελούσε κι έλαμπε!
Αλλες φορές τα καταφέρνω, άλλες όχι..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οι φωτογραφίες φέρνουν θλίψη. Οσος χρόνος κι αν περάσει. Ο πόνος με τον καιρό απαλύνεται, αλλά (για μένα) η θλίψη είναι πάντα εκεί.
> Προσπαθώ να αποστασιοποιηθώ, να μην επικεντρώνομαι στην απουσία, αλλά στη στιγμή που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία, δες, η μητέρα μου, πόσο χαρούμενη ήταν, γελούσε κι έλαμπε!
> Αλλες φορές τα καταφέρνω, άλλες όχι..


Λυπάμαι για τη μητέρα σου...  :Frown: 

Έχω και μιαν άλλη απορία: οι φωτογραφίες από τις γατούλες μου που έχουν "φύγει" δεν με στεναχωρούν, αντιθέτως έτσι τις νιώθω κοντά μου...η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι ο πόνος για το θείο μου είναι μεγαλύτερος γι' αυτό δεν αντέχω να τις βλέπω...

----------


## φλοκ

> Λυπάμαι για τη μητέρα σου... 
> 
> Έχω και μιαν άλλη απορία: οι φωτογραφίες από τις γατούλες μου που έχουν "φύγει" δεν με στεναχωρούν, αντιθέτως έτσι τις νιώθω κοντά μου...η μόνη εξήγηση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι ο πόνος για το θείο μου είναι μεγαλύτερος γι' αυτό δεν αντέχω να τις βλέπω...


Καλα Κυκνε δεν παιζει. Τρολλαρεις ετσι?

----------


## φλοκ

> Παράξενο; ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ; ... Πάντως, όχι, για μένα δεν έχει να κάνει ΜΟΝΟ με το ότι ο κύκνος έχει κατάθλιψη... Έχει να κάνει και με τον χαρακτήρα του κάθε ανθρώπου, το πόσο δένεται ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, κυρίως με ανθρώπους... Επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος που γενικά "δένομαι", μπορώ να καταλάβω πως αυτό που περιγράφει, για εκείνην, αλλά και στα δικά μου μάτια, είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό, όπως ακριβώς είναι και ένας θάνατος στα βαθιά γεράματα (παράδειγμα). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τον δέχεσαι, πως δεν σε πληγώνει, πως μετά από χρόνια το αντέχεις... Έχω αποχωρίστει μια ΠΟΛΗ που έχω ζήσει ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ, και μου πήρε πάνω από 1 χρόνο να το αποδεχτώ, να καταλάβω πως αυτό το πράγμα με πάει πίσω και δεν γίνεται πια να το αφήνω να με επηρεάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Έχω "χάσει" 2 σκυλάκια, ένα χρόνο μετά αν έφερνα στην σκέψη μου τον τρόπο που είχαν πεθάνει, έβαζα τα κλάματα και επηρεαζόταν η διάθεση της υπόλοιπης μέρας, ακόμα και ημερών. Φαντάζεσαι τί βαρύτητα μπορείς τότε να δώσεις στην απώλεια ΕΝΟΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΥ; Όσο φυσιολογικός κι' αν ήταν αυτός ο θάνατος. Είσαι/ήταν άνθρωπος, σου λείπει, μπορεί να μην θες να το δεχτείς, να σε πληγώνει ο τρόπος που πέθανε, να σε βασανίζουν τα γιατί, να θυμώνεις, να νομίζεις ή και όντως να το έχεις δεχτεί αλλά και πάλι αν το σκεφτείς να ΜΗΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ, και μόνο στην σκέψη ότι θα περάσεις ξανά απ' το νεκροταφείο που τον θάψατε, να φρικάρεις και να νιώθεις πως δεν μπορείς να το περάσεις ξανά. Όλα αυτά, ακούγονται ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ; 
> 
> Απαντάω -αν και περσινό το θέμα, τώρα το είδα, δεν ξέρω καν αν διαβαστεί τί έχω γράψει- γιατί πραγματικά μου έκανε εντύπωση και θέλω να πω στον κύκνο πως την καταλαβαίνω (χωρίς να έχω βιώσει ποτέ ανθρώπινη απώλεια, και μόνο στην σκέψη δηλαδή φρικάρω)... Και να συνεχίζει να κάνει πράγματα που την χαλαρώνουν και την βοηθούν στο να ξεχνιέται. Ο χρόνος δεν είναι πάντα σύμμαχος, ο τρόπος σκέψης όμως και οι πράξεις, είναι.


Το οτι σου φαινεται εσενα φυσιολογικο να θρηνει καποιος ΑΝ φυσικα δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα οπως ο Κυκνος Moonlight δεν σημαινει και οτι ειναι. Με αυτη την λογικη οι ανθρωποι που αποδεχονται τον θανατο ειναι αναισθητοι δηλαδη η δεν αγαπησαν το ατομο που χασανε? Ενταξει μεχρι ενος σημειου εχεις ενα δικιο αλλα απο εκει και επειτα κατανταει αρρωστια που μονο καλο δεν κανει. Ειδικα αυτο που εγραψες για την πολη οπου εζησες ειναι ακραιο. Μπορει να εχεις καλες μνημες και να σου κανει κατι οταν την σκεφτεσαι αλλα ειναι υπερβολη σκεψου το λιγο.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

"Η φωτογραφία είναι ποίηση παγιδευμένη στο κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου."

"Μια εικόνα είναι ποίημα χωρίς λέξεις."

Συγγνώμη που σου ξανά απαντάω ενώ δεν έχω βιώσει ποτέ μια ανθρώπινη απώλεια αλλά καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι θέλεις να πεις μιας και το έχω νιώσει έντονα για άλλα πράγματα, οπότε φαντάζομαι πόσο περισσότερο άσχημα και απαρηγόρητα θα νιώθω αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο… Ο λόγος που σε καταλαβαίνω είναι αυτός:

"Δεν ξέρω εσείς αλλά εγώ δεν τα πάω καλά με τους αποχαιρετισμούς: στεναχωριέμαι, μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα, πολλές φορές θυμώνω προκειμένου να μην δείξω τη στεναχώρια μου. Όλοι οι αποχαιρετισμοί έχουν τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα πάνω κάτω, είτε αποχαιρετούμε έναν έρωτα, μια φιλία, μια επαγγελματική σχέση, ακόμα και ένα αντικείμενο, ένα σπίτι που ζήσαμε, έναν τόπο τον οποίο αφήνουμε πια. Παρόμοια συναισθήματα γεννάνε."

Όπου αποχαιρετισμός, η οποιαδήποτε απώλεια, και σίγουρη η δική σου είναι η πιο έντονη και επίπονη… Στην αρχή, οι φωτογραφίες ήταν μια παρηγοριά, μια πικρή νοσταλγία, ότι έζησα κάτι, είτε κάποιες καταστάσεις, είτε στιγμές με ανθρώπους, και πικρή γιατί πια ήταν μια ανάμνηση και μόνο –πικρή σε ανεκτά επίπεδα στην αρχή-. Μετά όμως απέφευγα να τις κοιτάζω γιατί μου προκαλούσαν περισσότερο αρνητικά συναισθήματα, παρά θετικά. Έχω ακούσει από ανθρώπους που έχουν χάσει δικούς τους, ότι κι' αυτοί στην αρχή ήθελαν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο να είναι κοντά σ' αυτόν που έχασαν, είτε μέσα απ' την φωνή του (αν ήταν π.χ. τραγουδιστής ή είχαν κάποια βίντεο) και να τον βλέπουν, αλλά μετά από κάποιο καιρό αυτό το πράγμα τους έκανε κακό, τους πλήγωνε όταν τον άκουγαν/έβλεπαν. Νομίζω πως είναι διαφορετικό αν απλά τον νιώθεις κοντά σου χωρίς να τον βλέπεις και να τον ακούς… Οπότε εγώ θα προσπαθούσα να γυρίζω απ’ την άλλη (αφού ξέρεις πού βρίσκονται) και να κοιτάζω επίτηδες άλλα πράγματα κάνοντας άλλες σκέψεις παρά να κοιτάζω τις φωτογραφίες. Αν δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις καθόλου, προσπάθησε να κάνεις αυτό που είπε ο/η Jackie… Και ευτυχώς που η τότε προσπάθειά σου να βρεθείς εκεί ΑΠΕΤΥΧΕ.

Όσο για την γατούλα σου, πιστεύω πως έδωσες μόνη σου την απάντηση...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Το οτι σου φαινεται εσενα φυσιολογικο να θρηνει καποιος ΑΝ φυσικα δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα οπως ο Κυκνος Moonlight δεν σημαινει και οτι ειναι. Με αυτη την λογικη οι ανθρωποι που αποδεχονται τον θανατο ειναι αναισθητοι δηλαδη η δεν αγαπησαν το ατομο που χασανε? Ενταξει μεχρι ενος σημειου εχεις ενα δικιο αλλα απο εκει και επειτα κατανταει αρρωστια που μονο καλο δεν κανει. Ειδικα αυτο που εγραψες για την πολη οπου εζησες ειναι ακραιο. Μπορει να εχεις καλες μνημες και να σου κανει κατι οταν την σκεφτεσαι αλλα ειναι υπερβολη σκεψου το λιγο.


Καταρχάς εγώ αναγνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν χαρακτήρες και χαρακτήρες... Ναι για μένα και για άλλους ανθρώπους είναι φυσιολογικό. Ποιος ορίζει εξάλλου τί είναι φυσιολογικό και τι όχι; Κάτι που κάνω εγώ και με ευχαριστεί για σένα μπορεί να είναι παράλογο, ή και το αντίθετο. Εξάλλου μιλάμε για ένα θέμα που ο οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος θα δυσκολευόταν να το διαχειριστεί γιατί έχει να κάνει με ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ζωές. Δεν είπα ΠΟΤΕ και για κανένα λόγο πως όποιος το αποδέχεται είναι αναίσθητος, προς Θεού! Απλά έχει διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα ή εμπειρίες ζωής που τον έχουν βοηθήσει στο να διαχειριστεί πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα αυτή την απώλεια, και θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που το καταφέρνουν. Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω παρεξηγηθεί, μάλλον δεν διατύπωσα καλά αυτά που σκεφτόμουν. Απλά δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω να "κρίνουν" ασυναίσθητα κάποιες συμπεριφορές ανθρώπων που για εκείνους είναι φυσιολογικές, είτε επειδή αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα, είτε επειδή έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας τους, είτε για το οτιδήποτε... Αυτό για την πόλη, ναι ήταν όντως ακραίο, δεν ξέρεις τους λόγους που ένιωθα έτσι όμως. Το αναγνωρίζω, και κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω, αν και αργά. Δεν της είπα να μείνει κολλημένη, απλά σκέψου να κατηγορεί και τον εαυτό της πως ό,τι νιώθει είναι και παράλογο... Τελοσπάντων, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## φλοκ

> Καταρχάς εγώ αναγνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν χαρακτήρες και χαρακτήρες... Ναι για μένα και για άλλους ανθρώπους είναι φυσιολογικό. Ποιος ορίζει εξάλλου τί είναι φυσιολογικό και τι όχι; Κάτι που κάνω εγώ και με ευχαριστεί για σένα μπορεί να είναι παράλογο, ή και το αντίθετο. Εξάλλου μιλάμε για ένα θέμα που ο οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος θα δυσκολευόταν να το διαχειριστεί γιατί έχει να κάνει με ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ζωές. Δεν είπα ΠΟΤΕ και για κανένα λόγο πως όποιος το αποδέχεται είναι αναίσθητος, προς Θεού! Απλά έχει διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα ή εμπειρίες ζωής που τον έχουν βοηθήσει στο να διαχειριστεί πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα αυτή την απώλεια, και θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που το καταφέρνουν. Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω παρεξηγηθεί, μάλλον δεν διατύπωσα καλά αυτά που σκεφτόμουν. Απλά δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω να "κρίνουν" ασυναίσθητα κάποιες συμπεριφορές ανθρώπων που για εκείνους είναι φυσιολογικές, είτε επειδή αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα, είτε επειδή έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας τους, είτε για το οτιδήποτε... Αυτό για την πόλη, ναι ήταν όντως ακραίο, δεν ξέρεις τους λόγους που ένιωθα έτσι όμως. Το αναγνωρίζω, και κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω, αν και αργά. Δεν της είπα να μείνει κολλημένη, απλά σκέψου να κατηγορεί και τον εαυτό της πως ό,τι νιώθει είναι και παράλογο... Τελοσπάντων, δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.


Κανεις δεν κρινει κανεναν κοριτσι αν αυτο καταλαβες απλα εκανα ενα σχολιο σε αυτα που διαβασα. Απο εκει και περα οσον αφορα την πολη σχολιασα βαση αυτα που ειπες δεν μπορω να ξερω τι περασες εκει αλλα αλλο θυμαμαι με νοσταλγια μια πολη επειδη γιναν διαφορα εκει και αλλο απλα δενομαι με το μερος σαν τοπο που εζησα και μου λειπει σε υπερθετικο βαθμο.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Κανεις δεν κρινει κανεναν κοριτσι αν αυτο καταλαβες απλα εκανα ενα σχολιο σε αυτα που διαβασα. Απο εκει και περα οσον αφορα την πολη σχολιασα βαση αυτα που ειπες δεν μπορω να ξερω τι περασες εκει αλλα αλλο θυμαμαι με νοσταλγια μια πολη επειδη γιναν διαφορα εκει και αλλο απλα δενομαι με το μερος σαν τοπο που εζησα και μου λειπει σε υπερθετικο βαθμο.


Δεν το είπα για σένα... (μόνο για σένα βασικά), και γι' αυτό έβαλα την λέξη σε εισαγωγικά. Σκέψου το εξής. Να έχεις τα προβλήματα του κύκνου, να είσαι καταθλιπτικός, ή απλά να είσαι συναισθηματικός σαν άνθρωπος.. και να έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις μια ανθρώπινη απώλεια, να αντιδράς με τον δικό σου τρόπο, να νιώθεις ό,τι νιώθεις για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (ένας απ' τους πιο πάνω π.χ.) και να σου λέει κάποιος πως ό,τι νιώθεις είναι παράξενο... Δεν είπα πως το κάνετε επίτηδες, απλά εγώ στην θέση της κοπέλας θα το έπαιρνα λίγο άσχημα και θα έριχνα φταίξιμο στον εαυτό μου. Αλλά εγώ είμαι και λίγο ανάποδο οπότε εντάξει, ας μην μιλήσω άλλο :ρ 

Για την πόλη, αυτό που είπα είναι πως ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ένα χρόνο, με ό,τι συνεπάγεται... Όταν ζεις σε μια πόλη, γνωρίζεις ανθρώπους, γνωρίζεις την ίδια την πόλη, κάνεις πράγματα εκεί. Όταν γυρνάς, μπορεί να υπάρξουν και άλλα προβλήματα πέρα απ' αυτά και έτσι να οδηγείσαι στο να σου είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις. Το δέσιμο δεν αφορά μόνο "έναν τόπο", αλλά ναι δένεσαι και με το σπίτι σου και γενικά με το περιβάλλον αν είσαι συναισθηματικός άνθρωπος... Τελοσπάντων, δεν είμαι εγώ το θέμα, δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε. Απλά το είχα αναφέρει γιατί ήθελα να της δείξω πως για μένα ήταν δύσκολο ακόμα και για πράγματα που δεν έχουν την βαρύτητα της ανθρώπινης απώλειας.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλα Κυκνε δεν παιζει. Τρολλαρεις ετσι?


Απαντάω σε μια σύντομη (ελπίζω) νυχτερινή αφύπνιση: και βέβαια όχι και ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θα πει τρολλάρω, το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι λες κάτι στα ψέματα (γιατί; άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου) αλλά δεν θα "έπαιζα" με ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα...αλλά τί σου φάνηκε τόσο παράξενο;

----------


## Κύκνος

Φεγγαρόφωτο, μην ζητάς συγγνώμη  :Smile: 
Θα σου απαντήσω αύριο γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι ψιλονυσταγμένη και δεν είμαι σε θέση να σκεφτώ πολλά...
Ελπίζω να μην ξυπνήσω κι αύριο από τα χαράματα...

----------


## φλοκ

[QUOTE=-moonlight-;542985]Σκέψου το εξής. Να έχεις τα προβλήματα του κύκνου, να είσαι καταθλιπτικός, ή απλά να είσαι συναισθηματικός σαν άνθρωπος.. και να έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις μια ανθρώπινη απώλεια, να αντιδράς με τον δικό σου τρόπο, να νιώθεις ό,τι νιώθεις για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (ένας απ' τους πιο πάνω π.χ.)

Μα αυτο εννοω οτι η συμπεριφορα αυτη οφειλεται σε καποιον παθογενη παραγοντα ειτε κατθλιψη ειτε υπερβολικη ευαισθησια κλπ


και να σου λέει κάποιος πως ό,τι νιώθεις είναι παράξενο...

Δεν εννοουσα αυτο αλλα και να σου πει καποιος κατι τετοιο δεν σημαινει οτι σε κρινει απαραιτητα αλλα μπορει και να σημαινει οτι αυτο που κανεις αε ριχνει πιο πολυ και προσπαθησε να βαλεις την λογικη πανω απ το συναισθημα οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο φυσικα



Δεν είπα πως το κάνετε επίτηδες, απλά εγώ στην θέση της κοπέλας θα το έπαιρνα λίγο άσχημα και θα έριχνα φταίξιμο στον εαυτό μου.


Για ποιο λογο να ριξεις φταιξιμο στον εαυτο σου? Εσυ ειπες οτι αυτα ειναι συναισθηματα και ο καθε χαρακτηρας ειναι διαφορετικος και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που ειναι το φταιξιμο και πρεπει να το χρεωθει καποιος. Να χρεωθει τα συναισθηματα του? Σου εξηγησα πριν οτι το να σου πει καποιος οτι εχεις λαθος συμπεριφορα εστω και αθελα σου ισως να ειναι και για καλο σου δεν σημαινει οτι κανεις κατι κακο στον αλλο και θα πρεπει να νιωθεις ενοχες.


Αλλά εγώ είμαι και λίγο ανάποδο οπότε εντάξει, ας μην μιλήσω άλλο :ρ 

Μια χαρα συζητησιμη εισαι.

Το δέσιμο δεν αφορά μόνο "έναν τόπο", αλλά ναι δένεσαι και με το σπίτι σου και γενικά με το περιβάλλον αν είσαι συναισθηματικός άνθρωπος... 

Ολοι ειμαστε συναισθηματικοι αλλος λιγο πιο πολυ και αλλος λιγοτερο απλα οταν δενεσαι σε υπερμετρο βαθμο κυριως με κατι αψυχο οσα και αν σου εχουν συμβει αυτο ειναι υπερβολη. Αυτο εννοω οχι οτι ειναι κακο να δεθεις με την πολη σου και τον τοπο σου γιατι πολυ απλα οι ανθρωποι το παρε δωσε εκει και αυτα που περασες ειναι που οριζουν κυριως το συναισθημα και οχι τα κτιρια κλπ. Και η εικονα του τοπου φυσικα σου κανει κατι αλλα κυριως οι ανθρωποι γιατι πολυ απλα με αυτους συναναστρεφεσαι.



Τελοσπάντων, δεν είμαι εγώ το θέμα, δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε.


Νοημα ουσιαστικο δεν εχει αλλα γι αυτο ειναι το φορουμ για να μιλαμε. Ενταξει δικιο εχεις δεν εισαι εσυ το θεμα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος κατεβαζει ενα θεμα δεν μπορουν να μιλησουν καποιοι αλλοι γι αυτο αν φυσικα δεν κανουν μπαχαλο το ποστ. Βεβαια προτεραιοτητα εχει φυσικα το ατομο που ποσταρε αλλα και 2 η και περισσοτερα μελη νομιζω οτι μπορουν να πουν 2 κουβεντες πανω σε μια διαφωνια.

----------


## φλοκ

> Απαντάω σε μια σύντομη (ελπίζω) νυχτερινή αφύπνιση: και βέβαια όχι και ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θα πει τρολλάρω, το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι λες κάτι στα ψέματα (γιατί; άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου) αλλά δεν θα "έπαιζα" με ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα...αλλά τί σου φάνηκε τόσο παράξενο;


Η εκφραση τρολλαρω Κυκνε πλεον χρησιμοποιητε σε μια ευρεια γκαμα εννοιων. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ας πουμε η φραση Καλα Κυκνε δεν παιζει. Τρολλαρεις ετσι? αντικατεστησε μια εκφραση του τυπου Κυκνε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μιλας σοβαρα. Συγκρινεις την απωλεια των ζωων οσο και να τα αγαπουσες με την απωλεια ενος ανθρωπου και χρειαζεται να ψαχτεις για να βγαλεις συμπερασμα γιατι οι φωτογραφιες απο τα ζωα δεν σε θλιβουν οσο οι φωτο του θειου σου? Εσυ ομως αλλα καταλαβες. Μου γραφεις οτι δεν θα επαιζες ποτε με ενα τοσο σοβαρο θεμα. Εγω δεν ειπα ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ αλλα ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ που στην φραση μου σημαινει ουσιαστικα Καλα Κυκνε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μιλας σοβαρα. Τρολλαρεις ετσι? Καπως ετσι τι εννοουσα και οχι φυσικα οτι κανεις πραγματικη πλακα. Επειδη ο γραπτος λογος διαφερει απο τον προφορικο και επειδη οντως η τροπος που το εγραψα θα μπορουσε να ηταν πιο σωστος ισως να σε εκανε να πιστεψεις πως σε ειρωνευτηκα και μαλλον πειραχτηκες τοσο που εκανες σε εμενα οτι λες οτι εκανα απεναντι σου. Ειπες ψεματα δηλαδη. Γραφεις οτι το μονο που καταλαβες οτι ειναι πως λεω ψεματα κατι εντελως ακυρο γιατι πρακτικα ειναι αδυνατο να ειπα ψεματα απο την στιγμη που δεν ειπα κατι αλλα εκανα ερωτηση. Πως μπορει καποιος να πει ψεματα σε μια ερωτηση? Ποιο ακριβως ειναι το ψεμα που καταλαβες οτι ειπα Κυκνε? Τι σε εκανε να μου γραψεις αυτη την ατακα και μαλιστα να το θεωρησεις και δεδομενο οτι ειπα ψεματα ρωτωντας και γιατι το εκανα ειρωνευομενη κιολας οτι ειναι αβυσσος η ψυχη του ανθρωπου αφηνοντας να εννοηθει πως ειμαι οτι να ναι η κατι τετοιο. Οσο για το τι μου φανηκε παραξενο δεν ειπα οτι μου φανηκε παραξενο κατι αλλα οτι ειναι υπερβολικο ολο αυτο οπως εγραψα και στην Moonlight. Τελος παντων δικαιωμα σου να καταλαβαινεις οτι θελεις αλλα αν ειναι να ειρωνευτεις τουλαχιστον φροντισε πρωτα να ενημερωθεις ζητωντας εξηγησεις για το τι σου γραφει ο απεναντι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η εκφραση τρολλαρω Κυκνε πλεον χρησιμοποιητε σε μια ευρεια γκαμα εννοιων. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ας πουμε η φραση Καλα Κυκνε δεν παιζει. Τρολλαρεις ετσι? αντικατεστησε μια εκφραση του τυπου Κυκνε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μιλας σοβαρα. Συγκρινεις την απωλεια των ζωων οσο και να τα αγαπουσες με την απωλεια ενος ανθρωπου και χρειαζεται να ψαχτεις για να βγαλεις συμπερασμα γιατι οι φωτογραφιες απο τα ζωα δεν σε θλιβουν οσο οι φωτο του θειου σου? Εσυ ομως αλλα καταλαβες. Μου γραφεις οτι δεν θα επαιζες ποτε με ενα τοσο σοβαρο θεμα. Εγω δεν ειπα ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ αλλα ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ που στην φραση μου σημαινει ουσιαστικα Καλα Κυκνε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μιλας σοβαρα. Τρολλαρεις ετσι? Καπως ετσι τι εννοουσα και οχι φυσικα οτι κανεις πραγματικη πλακα. Επειδη ο γραπτος λογος διαφερει απο τον προφορικο και επειδη οντως η τροπος που το εγραψα θα μπορουσε να ηταν πιο σωστος ισως να σε εκανε να πιστεψεις πως σε ειρωνευτηκα και μαλλον πειραχτηκες τοσο που εκανες σε εμενα οτι λες οτι εκανα απεναντι σου. Ειπες ψεματα δηλαδη. Γραφεις οτι το μονο που καταλαβες οτι ειναι πως λεω ψεματα κατι εντελως ακυρο γιατι πρακτικα ειναι αδυνατο να ειπα ψεματα απο την στιγμη που δεν ειπα κατι αλλα εκανα ερωτηση. Πως μπορει καποιος να πει ψεματα σε μια ερωτηση? Ποιο ακριβως ειναι το ψεμα που καταλαβες οτι ειπα Κυκνε? Τι σε εκανε να μου γραψεις αυτη την ατακα και μαλιστα να το θεωρησεις και δεδομενο οτι ειπα ψεματα ρωτωντας και γιατι το εκανα ειρωνευομενη κιολας οτι ειναι αβυσσος η ψυχη του ανθρωπου αφηνοντας να εννοηθει πως ειμαι οτι να ναι η κατι τετοιο. Οσο για το τι μου φανηκε παραξενο δεν ειπα οτι μου φανηκε παραξενο κατι αλλα οτι ειναι υπερβολικο ολο αυτο οπως εγραψα και στην Moonlight. Τελος παντων δικαιωμα σου να καταλαβαινεις οτι θελεις αλλα αν ειναι να ειρωνευτεις τουλαχιστον φροντισε πρωτα να ενημερωθεις ζητωντας εξηγησεις για το τι σου γραφει ο απεναντι.


Πω πω, εδώ έγινε μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση που δεν την περίμενα...δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα...όταν έγραψα "ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θα πει τρολλάρω, το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι λες κάτι στα ψέματα" εννοούσα ότι "το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι όταν λέμε ότι κάποιος τρολλάρει σημαίνει ότι αυτός λέει κάτι στα ψέματα", το δεύτερο ενικό πρόσωπο δεν πήγαινε για σένα αλλά ήταν γενικό, ίσως δεν έπρεπε να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα ότι θα παρεξηγηθεί με συγχωρείς, δεν είχα πρόθεση να σε ειρωνευτώ...και το "άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου" σήμαινε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να λέει ψέματα κάποιος για κάτι που δεν του συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα...

----------


## φλοκ

> Πω πω, εδώ έγινε μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση που δεν την περίμενα...δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα...όταν έγραψα "ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θα πει τρολλάρω, το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι λες κάτι στα ψέματα" εννοούσα ότι "το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι όταν λέμε ότι κάποιος τρολλάρει σημαίνει ότι αυτός λέει κάτι στα ψέματα", το δεύτερο ενικό πρόσωπο δεν πήγαινε για σένα αλλά ήταν γενικό, ίσως δεν έπρεπε να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα ότι θα παρεξηγηθεί με συγχωρείς, δεν είχα πρόθεση να σε ειρωνευτώ...και το "άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου" σήμαινε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να λέει ψέματα κάποιος για κάτι που δεν του συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα...


Ελα ενταξει δεν παρεξηγηθηκα απλα μου φανηκε οτι δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα και πειραχτηκες πολυ. Δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεξηγηθει καποιος με καποιον για ενα σχολιο και μαλιστα απο την στιγμη που δεν στησαμε και ταμπουρια να μαχομαστε. Εδω απ'οτι βλεπω εχουνε γινει ομηρικες λεκτικες μαχες μεταξυ μελων εμεις θα χαλαστουμε βρε Κυκνε? Τελος παντων αφου καταφεραμε και λυσαμε ενα θεμα που δεν υπηρχε μαλλον εχουμε μαγικες ιδιοτητες.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member250416

_"Μα αυτο εννοω οτι η συμπεριφορα αυτη οφειλεται σε καποιον παθογενη παραγοντα ειτε κατθλιψη ειτε υπερβολικη ευαισθησια κλπ"_
_
και να σου λέει κάποιος πως ό,τι νιώθεις είναι παράξενο...

"Δεν εννοουσα αυτο αλλα και να σου πει καποιος κατι τετοιο δεν σημαινει οτι σε κρινει απαραιτητα αλλα μπορει και να σημαινει οτι αυτο που κανεις αε ριχνει πιο πολυ και προσπαθησε να βαλεις την λογικη πανω απ το συναισθημα οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο φυσικα"_

Ενώ πριν είπες αυτό _"Το οτι σου φαινεται εσενα φυσιολογικο να θρηνει καποιος ΑΝ φυσικα δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα οπως ο Κυκνος Moonlight δεν σημαινει και οτι ειναι."_

Tι θα πει ΔΕΝ είναι φυσιολογικό; Πριν, της απάντησαν πως είναι παράξενο. Εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι πως πιθανόν, αν ήμουν στην θέση της να σκεφτόμουν πως αυτό που νιώθω δεν είναι φυσιολογικό, πως δεν πρέπει να νιώθω έτσι, πως κάτι κάνω λάθος και να φορτώνομαι με έξτρα έννοιες και αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Δεν σημαίνει πως ισχύει για όλους, γι' αυτό είπα πως εγώ είμαι και λίγο ανάποδο  :Stick Out Tongue:  Τελοσπάντων, δεν τα είπα με κακή πρόθεση. Είπα απλά πως φάνηκε αυτό σε μένα και συμφωνώ σ' αυτό που λες, πως απ' την στιγμή που σε βασανίζει πολύ κάτι είτε λόγω χαρακτήρα είτε λόγω κατάθλιψης κλπ, τότε πρέπει να βρεις τρόπους να μην υποφέρεις τόσο, δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό, απλά τόνισα και πως ό,τι ένιωθε είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.

_"Νοημα ουσιαστικο δεν εχει αλλα γι αυτο ειναι το φορουμ για να μιλαμε. Ενταξει δικιο εχεις δεν εισαι εσυ το θεμα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος κατεβαζει ενα θεμα δεν μπορουν να μιλησουν καποιοι αλλοι γι αυτο αν φυσικα δεν κανουν μπαχαλο το ποστ. Βεβαια προτεραιοτητα εχει φυσικα το ατομο που ποσταρε αλλα και 2 η και περισσοτερα μελη νομιζω οτι μπορουν να πουν 2 κουβεντες πανω σε μια διαφωνια."_

Ναι, γι' αυτό απαντάω και παρέμβηκα σε κάτι που διάβασα... Απλά δεν ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο πώς και γιατί ένιωθα εγώ ό,τι ένιωθα, έγραψα πριν τον λόγο που το είχα αναφέρει. (Ούτε είπα πως αυτό δεν μου έκανε κακό, ίσα ίσα όταν δεν το άντεχα άλλο και το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει 100%, είχα αρχίσει να το ξεπερνάω σιγά σιγά, ή έστω δεν με έτρωγε τόσο όσο πριν).

----------


## φλοκ

"Μα αυτο εννοω οτι η συμπεριφορα αυτη οφειλεται σε καποιον παθογενη παραγοντα ειτε κατθλιψη ειτε υπερβολικη ευαισθησια κλπ"

και να σου λέει κάποιος πως ό,τι νιώθεις είναι παράξενο...

"Δεν εννοουσα αυτο αλλα και να σου πει καποιος κατι τετοιο δεν σημαινει οτι σε κρινει απαραιτητα αλλα μπορει και να σημαινει οτι αυτο που κανεις αε ριχνει πιο πολυ και προσπαθησε να βαλεις την λογικη πανω απ το συναισθημα οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο φυσικα"

Ενώ πριν είπες αυτό "Το οτι σου φαινεται εσενα φυσιολογικο να θρηνει καποιος ΑΝ φυσικα δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα οπως ο Κυκνος Moonlight δεν σημαινει και οτι ειναι."


Ναι τι δεν καταλαβες βρε Moon? Δεν αλλαξα τιποτα απο οσα ειπα. Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ειναι μεν φυσιολογικο για εναν ανθρωπο που εχει καποιο θεμα να νιωθει κατι τοσο υπερβολικο αλλα δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο απο την αποψη οτι ο μεσος ανθρωπος δεν το κανει εξ ου και η λεξη υπερβολη. Δεν ειπα οτι κανει καποιος κατι επιτηδες ουτε οτι φταιει σε κατι απλα λεω οτι πρεπει να βαλει την λογικη πανω απο το συναισθημα αν και οσο μπορει φυσικα για να μην τον παιρνει απο κατω. Το οτι πριν ανεφερα τον μεσο ανθρωπο δεν σημαινει ουτε οτι ειναι ειρωνια για καποιον που εχει θεμα υγειας ουτε γκετοποιω τους συνανθρωπους μας που εχουν καποια ασθενεια ισα ισα που θελουν ενα χερι να τους σηκωσει οταν ειναι πεσμενοι.Ααπλα εννοω οτι οπως και να εχει καποιος που εχει ενα θεμα ψυχικης υγειας δεν αντιδρα οπως θα επρεπε και αυτο ειναι λογικο αφου δεν μπορει να το κανει οπως καποιος που δεν εχει. Οσο για την λεξη παραξενι που αναφερεις υποθετω οτι ειναι εκφραστικο λαθος και οχι θεληση να την κανει να νιωσει καποιος ασχημα. Αυτο θα ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ηλιθιο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> "Η φωτογραφία είναι ποίηση παγιδευμένη στο κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου."
> 
> "Μια εικόνα είναι ποίημα χωρίς λέξεις."
> 
> Συγγνώμη που σου ξανά απαντάω ενώ δεν έχω βιώσει ποτέ μια ανθρώπινη απώλεια αλλά καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι θέλεις να πεις μιας και το έχω νιώσει έντονα για άλλα πράγματα, οπότε φαντάζομαι πόσο περισσότερο άσχημα και απαρηγόρητα θα νιώθω αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο… Ο λόγος που σε καταλαβαίνω είναι αυτός:
> 
> "Δεν ξέρω εσείς αλλά εγώ δεν τα πάω καλά με τους αποχαιρετισμούς: στεναχωριέμαι, μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα, πολλές φορές θυμώνω προκειμένου να μην δείξω τη στεναχώρια μου. Όλοι οι αποχαιρετισμοί έχουν τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα πάνω κάτω, είτε αποχαιρετούμε έναν έρωτα, μια φιλία, μια επαγγελματική σχέση, ακόμα και ένα αντικείμενο, ένα σπίτι που ζήσαμε, έναν τόπο τον οποίο αφήνουμε πια. Παρόμοια συναισθήματα γεννάνε."
> 
> Όπου αποχαιρετισμός, η οποιαδήποτε απώλεια, και σίγουρη η δική σου είναι η πιο έντονη και επίπονη… Στην αρχή, οι φωτογραφίες ήταν μια παρηγοριά, μια πικρή νοσταλγία, ότι έζησα κάτι, είτε κάποιες καταστάσεις, είτε στιγμές με ανθρώπους, και πικρή γιατί πια ήταν μια ανάμνηση και μόνο –πικρή σε ανεκτά επίπεδα στην αρχή-. Μετά όμως απέφευγα να τις κοιτάζω γιατί μου προκαλούσαν περισσότερο αρνητικά συναισθήματα, παρά θετικά. Έχω ακούσει από ανθρώπους που έχουν χάσει δικούς τους, ότι κι' αυτοί στην αρχή ήθελαν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο να είναι κοντά σ' αυτόν που έχασαν, είτε μέσα απ' την φωνή του (αν ήταν π.χ. τραγουδιστής ή είχαν κάποια βίντεο) και να τον βλέπουν, αλλά μετά από κάποιο καιρό αυτό το πράγμα τους έκανε κακό, τους πλήγωνε όταν τον άκουγαν/έβλεπαν. Νομίζω πως είναι διαφορετικό αν απλά τον νιώθεις κοντά σου χωρίς να τον βλέπεις και να τον ακούς… Οπότε εγώ θα προσπαθούσα να γυρίζω απ’ την άλλη (αφού ξέρεις πού βρίσκονται) και να κοιτάζω επίτηδες άλλα πράγματα κάνοντας άλλες σκέψεις παρά να κοιτάζω τις φωτογραφίες. Αν δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις καθόλου, προσπάθησε να κάνεις αυτό που είπε ο/η Jackie… Και ευτυχώς που η τότε προσπάθειά σου να βρεθείς εκεί ΑΠΕΤΥΧΕ.
> ...


Συγγνώμη που απαντάω ένα μήνα μετά αλλά ήμουν στον κόσμο μου και σήμερα είμαι δηλαδή, χθες πέρασα όλη τη μέρα στο κρεβάτι λόγω κακής ψυχολογικής διάθεσης αλλά σήμερα είναι σημαντική μέρα...ο θείος μου έχει γενέθλια σήμερα, μαζί με τη μαμά μου, αλλά δεν είναι εδώ για να του ευχηθώ μόνο η μαμά μου είναι (τουλάχιστον αυτήν, ευτυχώς) και νιώθω λίγο παράξενα που αντί για τούρτα και κεράκι το μόνο που μας έχει μείνει είναι ένα κεράκι μπροστά από τη φωτογραφία που άναψε η μαμά μου κι αντί να επισκεφτούμε εκείνον η μαμά μου θα πάει στο νεκροταφείο...εγώ δεν πηγαίνω, νιώθω χειρότερα εκεί...

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΟ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΓΤ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΕΚΕΙ
ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΝΕΟΣ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΓΤ ΛΕΩ ΘΑ ΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΑ
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΣΚΟΛ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΟΚ
ΓΤ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εγω φοβαμαι να πεθανουν οι οικογενεια μου και τα αγαπημενα μου προσωπα.Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ (ενας λογος που παιρνω φαρμακα ειναι αυτη η φοβια) ξερω οτι ολοι μας θα πεθανουμε αλλα θα ηταν καλυτερα αυτο να γινοταν στα γεραματα (φυσικος θανατος) και οχι απο καρδια,εγκεφαλικο,καρκινο, ροχαια κτλ.Οσο για τον εαυτο μου δεν φοβαμαι καθολου αφου συνεχεια ευχομαι να ειμαι η πρωτη που θα πεθανει για να μην βιωσω τον θανατο της οικογενειας μου.

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΟ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΓΤ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΕΚΕΙ
> ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΝΕΟΣ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΓΤ ΛΕΩ ΘΑ ΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΑ
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΣΚΟΛ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΟΚ
> ΓΤ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ


Κι εγώ έχω μια διαίσθηση ότι θα πεθάνω νέα αλλά εσύ γιατί το πιστεύεις αυτό; Εγώ πάλι θέλω να μου βάλουν στο φέρετρο το λούτρινο σκυλάκι κι αρκουδάκι που κοιμάμαι μαζί...να μη σου πω ότι θα ήθελα όλα τα λούτρινα ζωάκια που έχω αλλά είναι τόσα πολλά που δεν θα χωράνε...  :Frown:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγω φοβαμαι να πεθανουν οι οικογενεια μου και τα αγαπημενα μου προσωπα.Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ (ενας λογος που παιρνω φαρμακα ειναι αυτη η φοβια) ξερω οτι ολοι μας θα πεθανουμε αλλα θα ηταν καλυτερα αυτο να γινοταν στα γεραματα (φυσικος θανατος) και οχι απο καρδια,εγκεφαλικο,καρκινο, τροχαια κτλ.Οσο για τον εαυτο μου δεν φοβαμαι καθολου αφου συνεχεια ευχομαι να ειμαι η πρωτη που θα πεθανει για να μην βιωσω τον θανατο της οικογενειας μου.


Άσε bulletproof που είμαστε κι οι δυο χωμένες στις φωλιές μας...τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι η μόνη εκεί...κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πως θ' αντέξω τον θάνατο των γονιών μου ειδικά μετά από τόσες απώλειες που έχω βιώσει...καλά, για του αδελφού μου δεν το συζητώ καν πραγματικά μακάρι να πεθάνω πρώτη γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς νομίζω πως θα τον ακολουθήσω...αν κι από την άλλη είναι εγωιστικό αυτό (δεν το λέω σαν κατηγορία προς εσένα, γενικά μιλάω) γιατί κι αυτοί που θα μείνουν τον ίδιο πόνο θα νιώσουν...

----------


## elis

> Κι εγώ έχω μια διαίσθηση ότι θα πεθάνω νέα αλλά εσύ γιατί το πιστεύεις αυτό; Εγώ πάλι θέλω να μου βάλουν στο φέρετρο το λούτρινο σκυλάκι κι αρκουδάκι που κοιμάμαι μαζί...να μη σου πω ότι θα ήθελα όλα τα λούτρινα ζωάκια που έχω αλλά είναι τόσα πολλά που δεν θα χωράνε...


ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΓΙΕΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
ΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΜΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

> ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΓΙΕΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
> ΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΜΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ


Ε ναι, έτσι νόμιζα...σαν τί προβλήματα αν επιτρέπεται;
Κι εγώ έχω κάποια σωματικά προβλήματα αλλά για την ώρα δεν είναι αξεπέραστα λένε...αλλά αν δεν τα φροντίσω στο μέλλον μπορεί να έχω δύσπνοια στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, την χειρότερη δεν την ξέρω ακόμα...

----------


## Κύκνος

Εγώ θα βάλω αυτό το τραγούδι σαν αφιέρωση/φόρο τιμής σε όσους έχασα:

"Πόση ανατριχίλα μέσα στην ψυχή...
Κάποια κόκκινη πληγή που δε λέει να κλείσει...
Πώς να σε ξεχάσω που σε πήρε η γη;"

----------


## elis

ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΓΤ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΓΤ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ


Τι να πω...εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα...
Εύχομαι πάντως να είναι περαστικά...

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Elis σου ευχομαι περαστικα οτι και αν εχεις.

----------


## elis

ΕΧΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ

----------


## elis

ΤΕΣΠΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΟ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΓΤ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΕΚΕΙ
> ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΝΕΟΣ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΓΤ ΛΕΩ ΘΑ ΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΑ
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΣΚΟΛ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΟΚ
> ΓΤ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ


Elis απο θεσσαλονικη εισαι? η μανουλα μου ειναι θεσσαλονικια και παοκτζου!

----------


## elis

ΟΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΣΗΚΩΝΩ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΟΚ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΟΚΤΣΗΔΕΣ ΑΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΡΕΙΑΝΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΟΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΠΑΡΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ
ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΗΡΑΚΛΗΔΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ

----------


## Κύκνος

Θα το γράψω εδώ για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα...λοιπόν πριν καιρό είχα γράψει για το θάνατο του θείου μου, του δίδυμου αδελφού της μαμάς μου που "έφυγε" στα 61 του...η μαμά μου ακόμα δεν το έχει ξεπεράσει, της έχει κοστίσει πολύ αλλά ο λόγος που γράφω τώρα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ πια...πριν λίγο την πήρα τηλέφωνο στο κινητό γιατί είναι στον παππού μου, την άκουσα κλαμένη κι όταν τη ρώτησα τι έχει που είπε ότι βρήκε κάτι γράμματα του θείου μου κι άρχισε πάλι να κλαίει και μου είπε να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο όπως κι έκανα...έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια από το θάνατο του...Τί μπορώ να κάνω; Αν έχει κανείς κάτι να μου πει, βοήθηστε με σας παρακαλώ...

----------


## turtle

Να την αφήσεις να κλάψει γιατί είναι κακό να μην κλάψει μπορεί να φτάσει σε παθολογικές καταστάσεις μετά .. να κλάψει όσο θέλει .. και εσύ να ακούς ότι έχει να σου πεί από τις αναμνήσεις της με τον θείο ..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να την αφήσεις να κλάψει γιατί είναι κακό να μην κλάψει μπορεί να φτάσει σε παθολογικές καταστάσεις μετά .. να κλάψει όσο θέλει .. και εσύ να ακούς ότι έχει να σου πεί από τις αναμνήσεις της με τον θείο ..


Καλημέρα, την ακούω και την αφήνω απλά προσπαθώ να της δώσω λίγο κουράγιο γιατί έχει παραιτηθεί αρκετά, για παράδειγμα δεν θέλει να φοράει φωτεινά χρώματα, ούτε να βάφεται πια (θα μου πεις οκ, αυτά είναι αμελητέα) αλλά λέει ότι αν δεν είχε τον πατέρα μου κι εμάς θα είχε αυτοκτονήσει...
Απλά χθες μου ήρθε απότομα από εκεί που έφυγε μια χαρά από το σπίτι να την πάρω τηλέφωνο και ξαφνικά να κλαίει...μετά όταν γύρισε ήταν (ή έστω φαινόταν) καλά οπότε δεν έθιξα το θέμα για να μην την στεναχωρήσω αν κι έχω την περιέργεια τι γράμματα βρήκε...

----------


## turtle

> Καλημέρα, την ακούω και την αφήνω απλά προσπαθώ να της δώσω λίγο κουράγιο γιατί έχει παραιτηθεί αρκετά, για παράδειγμα δεν θέλει να φοράει φωτεινά χρώματα, ούτε να βάφεται πια (θα μου πεις οκ, αυτά είναι αμελητέα) αλλά λέει ότι αν δεν είχε τον πατέρα μου κι εμάς θα είχε αυτοκτονήσει...
> Απλά χθες μου ήρθε απότομα από εκεί που έφυγε μια χαρά από το σπίτι να την πάρω τηλέφωνο και ξαφνικά να κλαίει...μετά όταν γύρισε ήταν (ή έστω φαινόταν) καλά οπότε δεν έθιξα το θέμα για να μην την στεναχωρήσω αν κι έχω την περιέργεια τι γράμματα βρήκε...


Ο πόνος που νοιώθει κάποιος που πενθεί είναι ο μεγαλύτερος πόνος που μπορεί να νοιώσει κάποιος ο πόνος στο απόγειο του ! Και είναι τόσο αληθινός γιατί αναβλύζει πραγματική αγάπη και δέσιμο ... καλού κακού όμως συμβουλεύσου και κάποιον ειδικό.. αγκάλιασε την , πιάστης το χέρι γιατί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια και αν την δείς να επανέρχετε κάπως μπορείτε ασπούμε να παρακολουθήσετε και μαζί κάποια εκπομπή που να αναφέρετε στο πένθος .. αν έχει φυσικά την διάθεση ώστε να βοηθηθεί και από την εμπειρία άλλων ανθρώπων ..τα μαύρα ρούχα κλπ. βοηθάνε κι αυτά .. λειτουργούν σαν σήμα να το πω και έτσι σε άσχετους ανθρώπους ... ότι τώρα κύριοι δεν είναι ώρα για αστεία .. αφήστε με ...θέλω μόνο τους ανθρώπους που είναι πραγματικά κοντά μου κι όχι άλλους ..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ο πόνος που νοιώθει κάποιος που πενθεί είναι ο μεγαλύτερος πόνος που μπορεί να νοιώσει κάποιος ο πόνος στο απόγειο του ! Και είναι τόσο αληθινός γιατί αναβλύζει πραγματική αγάπη και δέσιμο ... καλού κακού όμως συμβουλεύσου και κάποιον ειδικό.. αγκάλιασε την , πιάστης το χέρι γιατί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια και αν την δείς να επανέρχετε κάπως μπορείτε ασπούμε να παρακολουθήσετε και μαζί κάποια εκπομπή που να αναφέρετε στο πένθος .. αν έχει φυσικά την διάθεση ώστε να βοηθηθεί και από την εμπειρία άλλων ανθρώπων ..τα μαύρα ρούχα κλπ. βοηθάνε κι αυτά .. λειτουργούν σαν σήμα να το πω και έτσι σε άσχετους ανθρώπους ... ότι τώρα κύριοι δεν είναι ώρα για αστεία .. αφήστε με ...θέλω μόνο τους ανθρώπους που είναι πραγματικά κοντά μου κι όχι άλλους ..


Το ξέρω γιατί τον έχω νιώσει κι εγώ αυτό τον πόνο κι όχι μόνο με το θείο δυστυχώς...δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες αλλά έχω χάσει όλους τους παππούδες/γιαγιάδες εκτός απ' τον πατέρα της μαμάς μου...τραγικό και γι' αυτόν που είδε το γιο του να πεθαίνει πρώτος...
Την αγκαλιάζω όταν κλαίει για να την παρηγορήσω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό τη βοηθάει, την τελευταία φορά για παράδειγμα που έκλαιγε φτιάχνοντας κόλυβα μου είπε να την αφήσω...θα κάνω και μια σχετική ερώτηση στην ψυχολόγο μου αύριο που έχω ραντεβού να δω τι θα μου κι εκείνη...

----------


## Κύκνος

Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί σήμερα είναι σημαντική ημερομηνία: κλείνουν δυο χρόνια από το θάνατο του θείου μου και πριν λίγο γυρίσαμε από το νεκροταφείο όπου κάναμε τρισάγιο...και πονάω...ακόμα κι αν πέρασε τόσος καιρός η πληγή δεν έχει κλείσει...νιώθω άδεια, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, μου λείπει αφάνταστα...γράφω εδώ γιατί χρειάζομαι ανακούφιση...αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ας το κάνει...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί σήμερα είναι σημαντική ημερομηνία: κλείνουν δυο χρόνια από το θάνατο του θείου μου και πριν λίγο γυρίσαμε από το νεκροταφείο όπου κάναμε τρισάγιο...και πονάω...ακόμα κι αν πέρασε τόσος καιρός η πληγή δεν έχει κλείσει...νιώθω άδεια, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, μου λείπει αφάνταστα...γράφω εδώ γιατί χρειάζομαι ανακούφιση...αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ας το κάνει...


ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να μπορούσα να σου πω κάτι για να σε παρηγορήσω... Αν βλέπετε η μια την άλλη χάλια (στο άλλο θέμα είχα δει πως έλεγες πως και η μαμά σου είναι διαλυμένη) δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε η μια την άλλη... Αν συζητάτε τον πόνο σας, μοιράζεται; Σας βοηθάει; Αν όχι, απομακρυνθείτε για λίγο, βγείτε μια βόλτα, ακούστε μουσική, κοιμηθείτε... Οτιδήποτε σας βοηθούσε παλιά...

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να μπορούσα να σου πω κάτι για να σε παρηγορήσω... Αν βλέπετε η μια την άλλη χάλια (στο άλλο θέμα είχα δει πως έλεγες πως και η μαμά σου είναι διαλυμένη) δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε η μια την άλλη... Αν συζητάτε τον πόνο σας, μοιράζεται; Σας βοηθάει; Αν όχι, απομακρυνθείτε για λίγο, βγείτε μια βόλτα, ακούστε μουσική, κοιμηθείτε... Οτιδήποτε σας βοηθούσε παλιά...


Ναι, με βοηθάει να το συζητάω μαζί της...πριν λίγο ήμουν μαζί της στην κουζίνα που κάνει δουλειές και μιλούσαμε...έκλαιγε...
Εγώ κοιμήθηκα το μεσημέρι για να μην νιώθω, ήμουν πολύ φορτισμένη...κάτι τέτοιες ώρες το χαίρομαι που παίρνω χάπια ενώ άλλες στιγμές δεν θέλω να με νυστάξουν...αλλά σήμερα ήταν ευλογία...
Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι τέτοια ώρα περίπου πέρυσι έμαθα πως έφυγε (εγώ δεν ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο)...λες και κάτι ένιωσα και ξύπνησα αυτή την ώρα...μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες και να είναι απλά μια σύμπτωση αλλά μου πέρασε από το μυαλό...

Πάντως νομίζω πως όσο κρατιέμαι απασχολημένη εμποδίζεται το μυαλό μου να τα σκέφτεται αυτά...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Ναι, με βοηθάει να το συζητάω μαζί της...πριν λίγο ήμουν μαζί της στην κουζίνα που κάνει δουλειές και μιλούσαμε...έκλαιγε...
> Εγώ κοιμήθηκα το μεσημέρι για να μην νιώθω, ήμουν πολύ φορτισμένη...κάτι τέτοιες ώρες το χαίρομαι που παίρνω χάπια ενώ άλλες στιγμές δεν θέλω να με νυστάξουν...αλλά σήμερα ήταν ευλογία...
> Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι τέτοια ώρα περίπου πέρυσι έμαθα πως έφυγε (εγώ δεν ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο)...λες και κάτι ένιωσα και ξύπνησα αυτή την ώρα...μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες και να είναι απλά μια σύμπτωση αλλά μου πέρασε από το μυαλό...
> 
> Πάντως νομίζω πως όσο κρατιέμαι απασχολημένη εμποδίζεται το μυαλό μου να τα σκέφτεται αυτά...


Για μένα πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου βλακείες αυτά... Όσο σκέφτεσαι κάτι έντονα και σε βασανίζει, αντιδράει ακόμη και ο οργανισμός σου. 

Να το ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΕΙΣ κιόλας, είναι ένας τρόπος για να μην καταρρέεις!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Για μένα πάντως δεν είναι καθόλου βλακείες αυτά... Όσο σκέφτεσαι κάτι έντονα και σε βασανίζει, αντιδράει ακόμη και ο οργανισμός σου. 
> 
> Να το ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΕΙΣ κιόλας, είναι ένας τρόπος για να μην καταρρέεις!


Εννοείς να επιδιώκω ν' αντιδράει ο οργανισμός μου; Κι αν ναι, πώς βοηθάει αυτό δηλαδή;
Επίσης χαίρομαι που δεν τα θεωρείς βλακείες αυτά που λέω γιατί κι εγώ πιστεύω πως μπορεί να διαισθάνόμαστε κάποια πράγματα...

----------


## Κύκνος

Πάντως τώρα νιώθω εντελώς αδύναμη σωματικά, ήπια καφέ όταν ξύπνησα αλλά δεν νιώθω να με βοήθησε, νυστάζω ακόμα αλλά δεν θέλω να κοιμηθώ τόσο νωρίς γιατί θα ξυπνήσω μες τη νύχτα κι αυτό με τρομάζει και με φθείρει...να είμαι ολομόναχη νύχτα...έφτιαξα και δεύτερο για να κρατηθώ ξύπνια...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Αα όχι, δεν εννοούσα αυτό (αυτό πρέπει να το αποφεύγουμε!!)
Στην 2η παράγραφο αναφερόμουν, ότι πρέπει να επιδιώκεις να κάνεις πράγματα για να ξεχνιέσαι!
Γράφε εδώ, εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ το γράψιμο!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αα όχι, δεν εννοούσα αυτό (αυτό πρέπει να το αποφεύγουμε!!)
> Στην 2η παράγραφο αναφερόμουν, ότι πρέπει να επιδιώκεις να κάνεις πράγματα για να ξεχνιέσαι!
> Γράφε εδώ, εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ το γράψιμο!!


Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 

Τώρα κατάλαβα, ναι, αυτό προσπαθώ να το κάνω...και το να γράφω εδώ κι εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ, ευτυχώς που υπάρχει κι αυτό το φόρουμ και μπορώ να εκφράζομαι, μου κάνει πολύ καλό και με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ τόσα χρόνια...

Τώρα δυσκολεύομαι να "ξυπνήσω" παρόλο που κοιμήθηκα φυσιολογική ώρα χθες το βράδυ, τα μεσάνυχτα...περίεργο και σπαστικό...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Καλημέρα! (Αν και μεσημέριασε)

Όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σε ακούν και σε καταλαβαίνουν, όντως βοηθάει πολύ.

Μην βασανίζεσαι να σηκωθείς (εκτός κι' αν έχεις κάποια δουλειά) γιατί συνήθως όταν είσαι χάλια ψυχολογικά, χρειάζεσαι τον ύπνο... Οπότε για μένα δεν είναι περίεργο, αντιδράει και πάλι ο οργανισμός, σαν να σου λέει "δώσε μου ακόμα λίγο χρόνο, θέλω να ξεκουραστώ", κάπως έτσι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα! (Αν και μεσημέριασε)
> 
> Όταν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σε ακούν και σε καταλαβαίνουν, όντως βοηθάει πολύ.
> 
> Μην βασανίζεσαι να σηκωθείς (εκτός κι' αν έχεις κάποια δουλειά) γιατί συνήθως όταν είσαι χάλια ψυχολογικά, χρειάζεσαι τον ύπνο... Οπότε για μένα δεν είναι περίεργο, αντιδράει και πάλι ο οργανισμός, σαν να σου λέει "δώσε μου ακόμα λίγο χρόνο, θέλω να ξεκουραστώ", κάπως έτσι...


Είχα δουλειά γι' αυτό κι ήθελα να σηκωθώ, έπρεπε να καθαρίσω το δωμάτιο μου γιατί αύριο έρχεται μια φίλη μου από μακριά με το μωρό της και πρέπει όλα να είναι καθαρά για το παιδί...
Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος το τελείωσα αλλά θέλω να βάλω κι ηλεκτρική αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να ξυπνήσει ο αδελφός μου...

----------


## Πωλίνα

Κατ'αρχήν έχεις τα συλλυπητήρια μου. Αυτό που περνάς είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό!! Και αν σου λένε να μην κλαις μην ακούς κανέναν.. εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ η ψυχολόγος μου σε αυτό. Με άφηνε να κλαίω και με παρότρυνε κιόλας. Πως θα ξεσπάσεις? Θα πνιγούμε στο τέλος από τα συναισθήματα μας. Δεν περνάει εύκολα το πένθος και η όλη φάση του μη αναστρέψιμου.. θέλει χρόνο. Εγώ σχεδόν 3 χρόνια μετά..βλέπω να μαλακώνει κάπως ο πόνος αλλά το αγκάθι μένει και ξεσπάω που και που.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κατ'αρχήν έχεις τα συλλυπητήρια μου. Αυτό που περνάς είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό!! Και αν σου λένε να μην κλαις μην ακούς κανέναν.. εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ η ψυχολόγος μου σε αυτό. Με άφηνε να κλαίω και με παρότρυνε κιόλας. Πως θα ξεσπάσεις? Θα πνιγούμε στο τέλος από τα συναισθήματα μας. Δεν περνάει εύκολα το πένθος και η όλη φάση του μη αναστρέψιμου.. θέλει χρόνο. Εγώ σχεδόν 3 χρόνια μετά..βλέπω να μαλακώνει κάπως ο πόνος αλλά το αγκάθι μένει και ξεσπάω που και που.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Πωλίνα! Κι ανταποδίδω...το θέμα μ' εμένα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κλάψω...οπότε ναι, είναι στιγμές που νιώθω να πνίγομαι κι ένα μεγάλο βάρος μέσα μου, στην ψυχή μου...κι αυτό το μη αναστρέψιμο είναι που με ρημάζει, δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ ότι δεν θα τον ξαναδώ...κι ειδικά τώρα στις γιορτές που θα λείπει για μια ακόμα φορά δεν ξέρω, μου κοστίζει η απουσία του από το γιορτινό τραπέζι...πονάει πολύ...

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν ξέρω γιατί ακούω εδώ και λίγη ώρα αυτό το τραγούδι:




αλλά θέλω να το αφιερώσω σε όσους δεν θα ξαναγυρίσουν...  :Frown: 

Κι όταν έτριζε η βροχή
στα πεσμένα φύλλα,
πόση ανατριχίλα
μέσα στην ψυχή...

Κάποια κόκκινη πληγή
που δε λέει να κλείσει...
Πώς να σε ξεχάσω
που σε πήρε η γη;

----------


## Κύκνος

Να 'μαι πάλι εδώ σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μετά...σήμερα κλείνουν 3 χρόνια από τότε που "έφυγε" ο θείος μου...  :Frown: 
Οι γονείς μου πήγαν στο νεκροταφείο μαζί με τη θεία, εγώ δεν πάω γιατί νιώθω χειρότερα εκεί οπότε το αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ...εξάλλου την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε κάναμε το μνημόσυνο στην εκκλησία κι εκεί πήγα, ήμασταν όλη η οικογένεια...
Αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω λίγο μουδιασμένη, δεν νιώθω ακριβώς πόνο αλλά νιώθω ένταση...είμαι μόνη μου στο σπίτι και δεν αισθάνομαι καλά, θέλω κάποιον να μιλήσω για όσα νιώθω...που ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω τι ακριβώς αλλά θέλω να ξεσπάσω...αν μπορέσω να κατανοήσω τα συναισθήματα μου πιο καλά θα ξαναγράψω, ως τότε αν κάποιος θέλει ας μου απαντήσει...

Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι αγχώνομαι γιατί την επόμενη Τετάρτη δεν θα πάω στην ψυχολόγο μου, θα λείψει και θα συναντηθούμε την μεθεπόμενη βδομάδα και δεν ξέρω πως θα τα καταφέρω ως τότε...

----------


## Κύκνος

Και πάλι εδώ... Πάντα υπάρχει κάτι... Στο τέλος του μήνα θα γίνει η εκταφή και συνεπώς σήμερα είναι το τελευταίο τρισάγιο που θα του κάνουν... Σκόπευα να πάω κι εγώ αλλά ένιωθα τόσο χάλια που δεν μπορούσα ούτε να σηκωθώ... Και τώρα που οι γονείς μου ετοιμάζονται να φύγουν έχω αρχίσει και τρέμω εδώ και λίγη ώρα, ελπίζω να σταματήσει αυτό με το ηρεμιστικό... Φαντάσου να πήγαινα κιόλας... Μακάρι να μην έπρεπε να γίνει η εκταφή και να το περάσουμε αυτό...

----------


## Έρις

Κύκνε, μην τα παίρνεις όλα τόσο βαριά.... προφανώς έχουν περάσει κάποια χρόνια από τότε που πέθανε ο θείος σου.... δεν το έχεις αντιμετωπίσει το πένθος;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε, μην τα παίρνεις όλα τόσο βαριά.... προφανώς έχουν περάσει κάποια χρόνια από τότε που πέθανε ο θείος σου.... δεν το έχεις αντιμετωπίσει το πένθος;


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όχι γιατί πέθανε αρκετά νέος, 60 χρονών και δεν κατάφερα να το αποδεχτώ όπως με τους παππούδες μου που πέθαναν μεγάλοι και που είχα προετοιμαστεί... Επιπλέον με τον θείο μου κανείς από την οικογένεια δεν πρόλαβε να προετοιμαστεί ψυχολογικά γιατί αφότου αρρώστησε πέθανε σχετικά σύντομα, το πολύ έξι μήνες να κράτησε... Και δεν τα πάω καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά με τα ξαφνικά γεγονότα στη ζωή ιδιαίτερα όταν είναι δυσάρεστα αλλά αυτό που με εμποδίζει να το ξεπεράσω είναι ότι δεν ήταν η ώρα ακόμα...

----------


## Έρις

Κύκνε, ο θάνατος είναι μέσα στη ζωή... Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν τα σου είναι εύκολο να διαχειριστείς τις απότομες αλλαγές στη ζωή κι ότι ταράζεσαι, αλλά δυστυχώς παντού υπάρχει ο αστάθμητος παράγοντας. Επίσης, έχεις πολύ δουλειά να κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από κρίμα να φορτώνεσαι με παραπάνω άσχημες σκέψεις και στεναχώριες, ιδιαιτέρως όταν αφήνεις τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα μέσα σου να διογκώνονται... Δεν το λέω ως κριτική, απλώς έχεις πολλά ανοιχτά μέτωπα νομίζω, ίσως χριεάζεται περισσότερη κινητοποίηση από μέρος σου.
.....Για να σου πω και τη δική μου ιστορία, θέλοντας να σου εξηγήσω με παράδειγμα πως αυτά είναι δυσάρεστα και αναπάντεχα γεγονότα της ζωής... Πριν τέσσερα χρόνια σχεδόν πέθανε ο πατέρας μου, ο οποίος δεν ήταν άρρωστος, ήταν μία χάρα και νέος (54 έτων)... Την ημέρα που πέθανε, έφυγα το μεσημέρι για δουλειά και καθόταν στο τραπέζι με τη μάνα μου κι έπινε το ουζάκι του... και ήταν μία χαρά.... το ίδιο βράδυ στη δουλειά, ήρθε ένας φίλος μου και μου είπε "Πέθανε ο πατέρας σου". Φέτος είναι η χρονιά που πρέπει να γίνει η εκταφή....
....Όλα αυτά μπορούμε απλώς να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε ως προκλήσεις της ζωής, ως μαθήματα ζωής. Ο πόνος στην απώλεια είναι λογικός, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μείνουμε εκεί... τα συναισθήματα κυλάνε, οι πληγές κλείνουν για να ανοίξουν καινούργιες με κάποια άλλη αφορμή... μέσα σε όλο αυτό αξίζει να εστιάζουμε και σε κάτι θετικό.....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε, ο θάνατος είναι μέσα στη ζωή... Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν τα σου είναι εύκολο να διαχειριστείς τις απότομες αλλαγές στη ζωή κι ότι ταράζεσαι, αλλά δυστυχώς παντού υπάρχει ο αστάθμητος παράγοντας. Επίσης, έχεις πολύ δουλειά να κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από κρίμα να φορτώνεσαι με παραπάνω άσχημες σκέψεις και στεναχώριες, ιδιαιτέρως όταν αφήνεις τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα μέσα σου να διογκώνονται... Δεν το λέω ως κριτική, απλώς έχεις πολλά ανοιχτά μέτωπα νομίζω, ίσως χριεάζεται περισσότερη κινητοποίηση από μέρος σου.
> .....Για να σου πω και τη δική μου ιστορία, θέλοντας να σου εξηγήσω με παράδειγμα πως αυτά είναι δυσάρεστα και αναπάντεχα γεγονότα της ζωής... Πριν τέσσερα χρόνια σχεδόν πέθανε ο πατέρας μου, ο οποίος δεν ήταν άρρωστος, ήταν μία χάρα και νέος (54 έτων)... Την ημέρα που πέθανε, έφυγα το μεσημέρι για δουλειά και καθόταν στο τραπέζι με τη μάνα μου κι έπινε το ουζάκι του... και ήταν μία χαρά.... το ίδιο βράδυ στη δουλειά, ήρθε ένας φίλος μου και μου είπε "Πέθανε ο πατέρας σου". Φέτος είναι η χρονιά που πρέπει να γίνει η εκταφή....
> ....Όλα αυτά μπορούμε απλώς να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε ως προκλήσεις της ζωής, ως μαθήματα ζωής. Ο πόνος στην απώλεια είναι λογικός, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μείνουμε εκεί... τα συναισθήματα κυλάνε, οι πληγές κλείνουν για να ανοίξουν καινούργιες με κάποια άλλη αφορμή... μέσα σε όλο αυτό αξίζει να εστιάζουμε και σε κάτι θετικό.....


Καλημέρα...

Εσύ είσαι σίγουρα πολύ πιο δυνατή από μένα, εγώ θα είχα πάθει σοκ στη θέση σου... Εδώ το έπαθα γιατί πέθανε ξαφνικά ένα από τα γατάκια που είχα κι επηρεάστηκα τόσο πολύ που είχα ανησυχητικά σωματικά συμπτώματα και με πήγαν στα επείγοντα...

Όσο για τις πληγές έχω κουραστεί να πονάω και να υποφέρω, δεν αντέχω άλλο κι άλλες! Κι όμως συνέχεια κάτι συμβαίνει... 

Τι εννοείς ότι έχω πολλά ανοιχτά μέτωπα;

----------


## Έρις

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Εσύ είσαι σίγουρα πολύ πιο δυνατή από μένα, εγώ θα είχα πάθει σοκ στη θέση σου... Εδώ το έπαθα γιατί πέθανε ξαφνικά ένα από τα γατάκια που είχα κι επηρεάστηκα τόσο πολύ που είχα ανησυχητικά σωματικά συμπτώματα και με πήγαν στα επείγοντα...
> 
> Όσο για τις πληγές έχω κουραστεί να πονάω και να υποφέρω, δεν αντέχω άλλο κι άλλες! Κι όμως συνέχεια κάτι συμβαίνει... 
> 
> Τι εννοείς ότι έχω πολλά ανοιχτά μέτωπα;


Με συγχωρείς αλλά ότι είμαι πιο δυνατή είναι δικαιολογία... ίσως είμαι πιο αποφασιστική απλώς....
Εννοώ αυτό που γράφεις κι εσύ, ότι συνεχώς κάτι συμβαίνει που σε ρίχνει, όμως εν τέλει δεν το αντιμετωπίζεις. Για παράδειγμα η σχέση με τη μητέρα σου, τη διαδικασία πένθους που έμεινε ανολοκλήρωτη για το θείο σου.... κτλ. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι βουνό να προσπαθείς συνέχεια για τα αυτονοήτα, αλλά για να αποφέρει καρπούς η προσπάθεια αυτή ίσως θα χρειαζόταν να είναι πιο συστηματική. Τις συνθήκες για να υπάρξουν και όμορφα πράγματα γύρω μας τις δημιουργούμε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Με συγχωρείς αλλά ότι είμαι πιο δυνατή είναι δικαιολογία... ίσως είμαι πιο αποφασιστική απλώς....
> Εννοώ αυτό που γράφεις κι εσύ, ότι συνεχώς κάτι συμβαίνει που σε ρίχνει, όμως εν τέλει δεν το αντιμετωπίζεις. Για παράδειγμα η σχέση με τη μητέρα σου, τη διαδικασία πένθους που έμεινε ανολοκλήρωτη για το θείο σου.... κτλ. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι βουνό να προσπαθείς συνέχεια για τα αυτονοήτα, αλλά για να αποφέρει καρπούς η προσπάθεια αυτή ίσως θα χρειαζόταν να είναι πιο συστηματική. Τις συνθήκες για να υπάρξουν και όμορφα πράγματα γύρω μας τις δημιουργούμε.


Με το ότι κάνει συμβαίνει συνέχεια εννοούσα το θέμα με την ψυχολόγο μου που θα πρέπει να την αλλάξω από του χρόνου θέλοντας και μη πράγμα που μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω...
Και ναι, είναι τρομερά κουραστικό να παλεύεις κάθε μέρα για να τη βγάλεις κι αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω υπερβολικά κουρασμένη και φοβάμαι...

----------


## Κύκνος

Νιώθω την ανάγκη να ξαναγράψω εδώ γιατί σήμερα κλείνουν έξι χρόνια από τότε που πέθανε ο θείος μου και δεν νιώθω πολύ καλά (δεν είναι αυτός ο μόνος λόγος αλλά σίγουρα μ' επηρεάζει)... Νιώθω μια πίκρα... 
Όμως νιώθω επίσης ότι σε γενικές γραμμές τα καταφέρνω να συνεχίζω, έχει υπάρξει και νέα ζωή στην οικογένεια πράγμα που σίγουρα βοηθάει αλλά σήμερα είναι δύσκολη μέρα... Ήθελα απλά να το πω κάπου...

----------


## homebod

Τί νέα ζωή έχει μπει στην οικογένεια Κυκνάκι;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τί νέα ζωή έχει μπει στην οικογένεια Κυκνάκι;


Ένα παιδάκι, ο θείος μου αν ζούσε θα είχε τρελαθεί με το εγγονάκι του.... Χθες ήταν εδώ με τους γονείς του, τουλάχιστον αυτό να είναι γερό... Δίνει χαρά και χαμόγελα σε όλους... ♥

----------


## homebod

Πολύ όμορφη εικονα το παιδάκι που δίνει χαρά σε όλους, ν σας ζήσει!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πολύ όμορφη εικονα το παιδάκι που δίνει χαρά σε όλους, ν σας ζήσει!


Σ' ευχαριστώ!  :Big Grin:

----------

